# Mr.Toad's Fifteen puzzle with timer (modified by stannic)



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr.Toad said:


> I've written a JavaScript-based Fifteen puzzle which integrates a timer and supports different puzzle sizes. I created it for my personal use but it might come in handy to some of you:
> 
> http://albertoonsoftware.com/fifteenpuzzle/



Here is my modification of Toad's timer. I've decided to create new thread here since I did not find existing dedicated thread on the forums (only this post about it).

*Note:* from v7.1, link to the online version will not change anymore (unless something strange happens). I'll replace old stable version with new stable instead of creating new page.

From now, use the link below for latest stable online version:

*Online version (v7.1.ie.01):* link
*Simple viewer of the stored PBs:* link



Spoiler: All versions



The code to view all stored PBs:
link
Timer:
v2.0
v3.0
v4.0
v5.0
v5.1
v5.2 (upd 2, upd 3, upd 4, upd 5, upd 6, upd 7, upd 8)
v6.0
v6.1 (upd 1)
v7.0
v7.1, v7.1.ie.01 (IE-compatible)





Spoiler: Offline versions



The code to view all stored PBs:
View attachment viewstor.zip
post in this thread
Timer:
*v7.1.ie.01:* View attachment fifteen071ie.zip
*v7.1:* View attachment fifteen071.zip
*v7.0:* View attachment fifteen07.zip
*v6.1 upd 1:* View attachment fifteen061u1.zip
*v6.1:* View attachment fifteen061.zip
*v6.0:* View attachment fifteen06.zip
*v5.2 upd 8:* View attachment fifteen052u8.zip
*v5.2 upd 7:* View attachment fifteen052u7.zip
*v5.2 upd 6:* View attachment fifteen052u6.zip
*v5.2 upd 5:* View attachment fifteen052u5.zip
*v5.2 upd 4:* View attachment fifteen054.zip
*v5.2 upd 2:* View attachment fifteen052.zip
*v5.2:* View attachment fifteen052.zip
*v5.1:* View attachment fifteen051.zip





Spoiler: Features



*v1.0*
- improved scrambling function (equal probability for all configurations)

*v2.0*
- support for non-square puzzles (any width and height up to 16x16)
- recording move counts
- displaying the number of solves

*v3.0*
- switching between "piece moves" and "blank moves" modes (*piece moves* mode is when Down = move tile above the gap downward; *blank moves* mode is when Down = move tile below the gap upward)
- TPS
- color schemes
- displaying time in format h:mm:ss.msms

*v4.0*
- fixed back notation (Mean instead of Avr)
- Avr, Curr/Best Ao5, Curr/Best Ao12
- resizing tiles

*v5.0*
- relay mode

*v5.1*
- Table of results

*v5.2*
- live timer (beta)
- various coloring schemes
- control schemes (Arrows, AWDS, HCNT, JL/I/FS/K) (update 5)
- new relay modes (w--, h--) (update 6)
- new scramble types (update 7)

*v6.0*
- saving settings in cookies
- new relay modes (3 in a row, 10 in a row)

*v7.0*
- saving PBs in localStorage (no relays for now)
- three gradient color schemes
- hand-picked rainbow palette
- one custom 4-color scheme

*v7.1*
- "official" solves, counter
- bug-fix: storing PBs from different scramble types separately
- buttons to delete/clear PBs
- support for IE 8.0+ (update 7.1.ie.01)

*To-do (although not guaranteed)*
- Export/import PBs in plain-text format / BB coded table / HTML table (probably in separate tab or in separate page)
- Scramble type: single swap (actually single swap + swap 14-15)
- AoX/MoX in relay mode
- Saving PBs in relay mode
- Saving the total number of solves (because there is now Official counter)
- Columns TPS and Sigma in the AoX/MoX table
- Reduction modes (First N rows, First M cols, Reduce to MxN...)
- The ability to select the averages/means you want to display
- AoX/MoX: displaying current, best session and PBs separately





Spoiler: Relay mode



To relay puzzles from 7x7 downto 2x2, set puzzle size 7x7, switch mode from "Standard" to "Relay" and scramble puzzle by pressing Space. There are no pauses between solves. Timer starts when you do the first move on the first puzzle in relay.

You can start relay from any _M_x_N_ puzzle where _M_, _N_ >= 3. Puzzles in relay will be _M_x_N_, (_M_-1)x(_N_-1), (_M_-2)x(_N_-2) etc.; after solving (2x_N_) or (_M_x2) puzzle, the following puzzles will be 2x(_N_ -1), 2x(_N_ - 2) etc. For example, 5x4-4x3-3x2-2x2 relay or 7x4-6x3-5x2-4x2-3x2-2x2 relay.

Since v.5.2 upd 6, there are two more relay modes: Relay (w--) and Relay (h--). In the mode (w--), the height of the puzzle does not change (only width), so you can, for instance, relay puzzles from 10x4 downto 2x4. In the mode (h--), changes only the height, so you can relay puzzles from 5x10 downto 5x2.





Spoiler: Additional info



- After setting width and height of the puzzle, left-mouse-click somewhere in the memo "Times" or "Moves". This prevents unintentional changing width and height of the puzzle when you press keys Up/Down.


This is my first experience in JavaScript, so please post any bugs you find 

Also, if you have your own modification and want to share it then feel free to post it. I'll add links here.



Spoiler: Other modifications



*Mr.Toad's (original):* online version, source code (old link)

*Ickathu's version:* online version, post on speedsolving.com

*vcuber13's version:* single puzzles, 7x7 - 2x2 puzzle relay (source code, video)


- stannic


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 19, 2012)

you should add a TPS

edit: if anyones interested heres the version im using bitly.com/15puzzle


----------



## stannic (Oct 19, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> you should add a TPS



Done.



vcuber13 said:


> edit: if anyones interested heres the version im using bitly.com/15puzzle



Added link.

- stannic


----------



## Owen (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Oct 20, 2012)

hmm controls seem a little confusing to me lmao (counter-intuitive to me) like its like you push the arrow in the direction of the piece you want to move instead of being in the direction the piece should be moving. Maybe you should add an option to invert the controls is what im saying lol.


----------



## stannic (Oct 20, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> hmm controls seem a little confusing to me lmao (counter-intuitive to me) like its like you push the arrow in the direction of the piece you want to move instead of being in the direction the piece should be moving. Maybe you should add an option to invert the controls is what im saying lol.



Press Page Up or Page Down to do this. Didn't I wrote about this in the *New Features*?

(Edit: interface changed, there is a drop-down list "Moves" where you can select "piece" or "blank")


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Oct 20, 2012)

O wow sorry I really should of read a bit more I just jumped into the puzzle and didnt read that thank you. Sorry again.


----------



## stannic (Oct 20, 2012)

New version:
- interface improved
- several color schemes
- displaying time in format h:mm:ss.msms (thanks to qqwref for permission to use his code )



qqwref said:


> If you want, you can use this function from qqtimer to display a time (in an integer number of milliseconds) as hours:minutes:seconds.milliseconds (only using as many parts as needed, of course):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



- stannic


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice! Some things I'd like to see:
- Have times displayed in a table, rather than in boxes (Example in spoiler)


Spoiler: Example




Solve No.TimeMovesTPS116.469613.704211.817544.570319.377904.645



- Have an option to zoom the tiles. They seem so small to me.
- Have Ao5, Ao12 etc.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there anyway to have it time a relay, e.g. 2x2-7x7?


----------



## stannic (Oct 21, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Nice! Some things I'd like to see:
> - Have times displayed in a table, rather than in boxes (Example in spoiler)
> - Have an option to zoom the tiles. They seem so small to me.
> - Have Ao5, Ao12 etc.



Zooming the tiles and AoX seem to be doable. (BTW, should I remove the best and worst times / display rolling averages? Or simply display the mean of X solves?)

Not sure about your first proposal but I'll try it.

I feel the need to change page layout but I'm afraid to do it :/



uyneb2000 said:


> Is there anyway to have it time a relay, e.g. 2x2-7x7?



Not yet, but planned as well.

*Edit*: I've added link to vcuber13's modification allowing to relay puzzles from 7x7 down to 2x2. See first post of this thread.

- stannic


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 21, 2012)

stannic said:


> Zooming the tiles and AoX seem to be doable. (BTW, should I remove the best and worst times / display rolling averages? Or simply display the mean of X solves?)



I think we should have the same stats as qqtimer (std, aox etc.). The average of x removes the best and worst times, and averages the rest.


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

New version. Added possibility to resize tiles and Avr/AoX. Still no relay and table of results.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

Resizing the tiles is nice. I tried the 16x16 ._.

Time: 38:32.840
Moves: 10930
Mean TPS: 4.726


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Resizing the tiles is nice. I tried the 16x16 ._.
> 
> Time: 38:32.840
> Moves: 10930
> Mean TPS: 4.726



Finally, I'm sub 1.
/58:59.124, 12932, 3.654/


Spoiler



Was forced to resize tiles during solve because of sharp pain in the eye.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a lot of moves. Are you trying to bring a few pieces up to the top at once, or just one at a time?


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 22, 2012)

its only 18% more than you


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

qqwref said:


> That's a lot of moves. Are you trying to bring a few pieces up to the top at once, or just one at a time?



I'm trying to move 'snakes' but on this size it is too hard for me. 3 tiles together sometimes.
And not consecutive tiles, just some tiles from that row that occur in the path.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> its only 18% more than you


18% is a lot when we all use basically the same method  Especially considering I wasted a ton of moves trying to make the first left-hand column (I kept adding 16 wrong...). If you were watching you would facepalm.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

About to do the 16x16. I've never tried anything above a 7x7 lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> About to do the 16x16. I've never tried anything above a 7x7 lol.



Okay, nvm. I'll do it when I actually have time.xD


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Nice! Some things I'd like to see:
> - Have times displayed in a table, rather than in boxes (Example in spoiler)
> 
> 
> ...



I still cannot come up with something good. The table looks good, but it will be very long when you do many solves (say 50). I can imagine a scrolling table, though. Yet, it seems to me that the plain text is more comfortable (because people may want to copy/paste times).
And qqTimer outputs times in plain text format too.

Another possible way is to output plain-text table:

```
No.    Time  Moves    TPS

 1   16.469     61  3.704
 2   11.817     54  4.570
 3   19.377     90  4.645
```

That is to ask, what is better?

- stannic


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like the plaintext table, as long as there is enough room for everything. However, for certain things, it might be more convenient to just have all the times in a list like we have now... Hmm.


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

Relay mode is implemented. To relay puzzles 7x7 downto 2x2, set puzzle size 7x7, switch mode from Standard to Relay and scramble puzzle by pressing Space. There are no pauses between solves. Timer starts when you do the first move on the first puzzle in relay.

You can start relay from any _M_x_N_ puzzle where _M_, _N_ >= 3. Puzzles in relay will be _M_x_N_, (_M_-1)x(_N_-1), (_M_-2)x(_N_-2) etc. For example, 5x4-4x3-3x2 relay.

Example output (7x7-2x2 relay):

```
Times: 2:49.636, 1:41.624, 1:04.739, 18.431, 7.455, 1.667 = 6:03.552
Moves: 810, 515, 319, 94, 34, 6 = 1778
```
- stannic


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok so, I suck at the n²-1 puzzle.

255 puzzle in 1:19:03.325, 15,079 moves, 3.179 tps

:/


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 22, 2012)

stannic said:


> I still cannot come up with something good. The table looks good, but it will be very long when you do many solves (say 50). I can imagine a scrolling table, though. Yet, it seems to me that the plain text is more comfortable (because people may want to copy/paste times).
> And qqTimer outputs times in plain text format too.
> 
> Another possible way is to output plain-text table:
> ...



We could have a plain table for now, but in the future, I would like it to have lines. Also, what would happen with relays?


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Also, what would happen with relays?



For example, see this video.

- stannic


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2012)

what times are people getting for the classic 15 puzzle. just curious


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 22, 2012)

stannic said:


> For example, see this video.
> 
> - Bulat



I meant about the times in the table.



waffle=ijm said:


> what times are people getting for the classic 15 puzzle. just curious



I can get consistent sub-30. Is that good?


----------



## oranjules (Oct 22, 2012)

i'm sub-10 at the classic 15 (on computer of course )
i just did a 4:04.58 2-7 relay (timed with stackmat, and ctrl+tab to switch between puzzles)


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I meant about the times in the table.



Sorry, didn't understand.
Maybe something like this?


```
No.                             Time                Moves
1    10.495, 11.691, 0.819  = 23.005      59, 55, 2 = 116
2    22.821, 6.484, 1.320   = 30.625     121, 34, 4 = 159
3    19.407, 7.140, 0.925   = 27.472     103, 35, 1 = 139
4    18.656, 8.089, 1.075   = 27.820     107, 39, 5 = 151
5    23.780, 11.645, 1.318  = 36.743     130, 56, 6 = 192
```



ThomasJE said:


> We could have a plain table for now, but in the future, I would like it to have lines.



Please check this link. Is it good or something need to be changed?

The table will appear after first solve. When there are no solves, the table is not visible.



waffle=ijm said:


> what times are people getting for the classic 15 puzzle. just curious



The times in the code window above are from 4x4-2x2 relay (format: 4x4, 3x3, 2x2 = total). My current 4x4 mo10 pb is 21.382 s. (Edit: I'm sub 20.)

- stannic


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> Spoiler



Impressive. How do you think what are your limits for 7x7-2x2 relay?

- stannic


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2012)

I did 100 solves on the 15 puzzle:
- Mean TPS: 7.217
- Mean time: 15.755
- Mean moves: 113.71
- Best avg5: 13.622; 96.3 moves
- Best avg12: 14.040; 102.8 moves
- Best time: 9.635



Spoiler



15.223, 16.000, 15.221, 16.024, 20.864, 19.933, 21.155, 17.880, 17.644, 20.071, 15.329, 16.161, 16.931, 16.671, 14.467, 14.412, 19.634, (21.199), 14.908, 15.114, 14.832, 17.075, 12.520, 12.707, 14.115, 15.635, 18.802, 13.654, 13.795, 17.587, 19.307, 15.503, 17.547, 14.677, 11.774, 17.743, 18.530, 12.812, (9.635), 15.079, 14.985, 13.999, 12.177, 14.336, 15.658, 15.627, 18.039, 11.366, 14.365, 16.727, 15.064, 14.233, 16.331, 15.262, 14.131, 17.250, 18.622, 19.098, 18.199, 10.780, 13.541, 17.467, 13.357, 17.582, 10.565, 13.864, 17.058, 12.571, 16.078, 18.250, 13.147, 13.543, 14.175, 17.594, 11.174, 17.948, 15.287, 16.416, 21.111, 13.575, 16.495, 16.011, 16.497, 16.014, 16.211, 16.118, 14.909, 16.188, 17.635, 11.902, 15.318, 18.526, 19.006, 19.319, 15.170, 14.081, 12.857, 13.321, 16.825, 14.401

103, 120, 108, 120, 139, 130, (150), 125, 121, 123, 108, 108, 121, 121, 103, 102, 143, 139, 106, 113, 124, 117, 90, 98, 96, 103, 131, 98, 104, 131, 133, 113, 132, 100, 87, 120, 126, 88, (66), 103, 112, 98, 96, 106, 118, 123, 122, 86, 108, 124, 111, 105, 123, 118, 111, 131, 138, 129, 135, 83, 98, 126, 102, 121, 76, 101, 119, 93, 116, 141, 107, 105, 95, 139, 82, 130, 120, 115, 148, 106, 126, 118, 120, 110, 121, 119, 109, 119, 115, 84, 112, 128, 134, 149, 104, 99, 85, 102, 126, 111





oranjules said:


> i'm sub-10 at the classic 15 (on computer of course )


How do you do that? o_o


----------



## oranjules (Oct 22, 2012)

filmed avg12 : 
9.271 : 10.535, 9.413, 8.619, (5.456), 10.317, 8.451, (13.151), 9.403, 9.529, 7.251, 8.583, 10.613

113, 98, 98, (66), 118, 97, (142), 113, 103, 82, 93, 121




I guess 10 years of piano, 5 years of penspinning, and of course rubik's cube help moving the fingers on the keyboard


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok so, I changed the controls to cubesim style controls (using ijkfsl instead of arrows/wasd) and now I'm twice as fast as I was before. Even though I'm still slow. 36.499 avg5 :3


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, I have a faster avg12 on the 15 puzzle than qqwref T_T His mo100 is 2 seconds faster than mine though, so he faster.. My avg TPS is about 6.1.


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> ok so, I changed the controls to cubesim style controls (using ijkfsl instead of arrows/wasd) and now I'm twice as fast as I was before. Even though I'm still slow. 36.499 avg5 :3



What keys you're using for UDLR exactly?

I'm just pressing arrows: left middle Up, left index Down, right middle Right, right index Left. :confused:


----------



## oranjules (Oct 22, 2012)

i do all with the right hand (index for left, middle for up/down, 4th (don't know the english name ) for right), am i the only one ?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

stannic said:


> What keys you're using for UDLR exactly?
> 
> I'm just pressing arrows: left middle Up, left index Down, right middle Right, right index Left. :confused:



I was using the arrows originally (and when I did a 255 puzzle solve earlier), but I'm much more used to using qcube, so I changed the controls.

I'm using j and l as left, f and s as right, i as up and k as down.


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

oranjules said:


> I guess 10 years of piano, 5 years of penspinning, and of course rubik's cube help moving the fingers on the keyboard





oranjules said:


> i do all with the right hand (index for left, middle for up/down, 4th (don't know the english name ) for right), am i the only one ?



omg.

*Edit:*
I've updated online version (v 5.1 now). There is a table and TPS for each single solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2012)

27.158 avg12, 144.6 movecount avg12


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2012)

12:37.081 10x10 average of 5.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 22, 2012)

best time: 6.93
worst time: 14.24

best avg5: 8.77 (σ = 1.18)
best avg12: 9.79 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 10.93 (σ = 1.18)


12.54, 9.13, 12.71, 11.16, 11.30, 9.94, 12.22, 10.06, 9.23, 11.56, 10.54, 10.27, 13.08, 11.34, 11.14, 9.23, 9.12, 6.93, 10.33, 11.92, 13.65, 12.59, 11.63, 11.95, 11.50, 10.05, 12.48, 9.57, 10.25, 9.47, 12.41, 8.78, 9.38, 11.86, 9.36, 12.67, 11.43, 11.02, 12.78, 11.48, 11.07, 7.43, 9.02, 10.55, 10.34, 9.98, 11.87, 10.54, 11.46, 11.12, 11.15, 12.21, 13.16, 11.12, 10.51, 9.93, 12.09, 10.36, 10.59, 10.98, 13.23, 10.33, 11.64, 11.24, 13.56, 12.18, 11.30, 12.60, 10.89, 11.87, 9.86, 11.94, *7.41, 9.81, 7.47, 9.77, 9.07*, 13.66, 8.61, 12.65, 11.65, 8.96, 9.10, 10.78, 10.82, 11.97, 10.79, 13.24, 9.47, 11.12, 14.24, 10.69, 12.35, 10.31, 9.96, 9.43, 12.64, 9.44, 9.65, 10.69


----------



## stannic (Oct 22, 2012)

4x4 Ao12.


Spoiler





```
Time        Moves
Mean	        20.019	    109.167
Avg	        19.485	    105.600
Best Ao5	17.316 (7)  91.000 (7)
Best Ao12	19.485 (1)  105.6 (1)

No.	Times	Moves	TPS
12	21.662	116	5.355
11	13.972	84	6.012
10	19.391	113	5.827
9	18.985	96	5.057
8	15.613	87	5.572
7	17.350	90	5.187
6	31.398	170	5.414
5	20.526	114	5.554
4	16.639	96	5.770
3	28.678	147	5.126
2	18.152	97	5.344
1	17.857	100	5.600
```



And I'm sub 20 (mo10) now.


Spoiler





```
Time 		Moves
Curr 	19.914 		97
Mean 	19.419 		106.600
Avg 	19.404 		106.250
  	  	 
Curr Ao5 19.626 	104.000
Best Ao5 18.946 (5) 	104.000 (6)

No. 	Times 	Moves 	TPS
10	19.914	97	4.871
9	20.330	113	5.558
8	20.997	117	5.572
7	17.874	98	5.483
6	18.635	101	5.420
5	17.504	101	5.770
4	22.658	126	5.561
3	22.697	127	5.595
2	17.318	97	5.601
1	16.267	89	5.471
```



Previous PB (mo10): 21.382


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2012)

Just did the 16x16 puzzle. 1:13:02.903, 12,514 moves, 2.855 TPS.

my wrist feels like death


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok so, I recorded my 255 puzzle solve.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2012)

How are you all so good. 234 seconds
470 turns. Well it is the first time I ever solved a fifteen puzzle.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 23, 2012)

Should I record a 255 puzzle as well? lol

@oranjules: Wow, 10-11 tps... I can press keys pretty fast but I'm not really used to going fast on the arrow keys. And your method is kinda weird, I'm honestly not quite sure what you are doing a lot of the time.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> *1)* Should I record a 255 puzzle as well? lol
> 
> @oranjules: Wow, 10-11 tps... I can press keys pretty fast but I'm not really used to going fast on the arrow keys. 2) And your method is kinda weird, I'm honestly not quite sure what you are doing a lot of the time.



1) Yes please! I wanna see how you do it.

2) I use the same method he does, only I avg about 6 TPS >.>

Solve 1-4
Solve 5-8
Solve 9 and 13
Solve 10 and 14
Cycle the remaining three (11, 12, 15)


----------



## stannic (Oct 23, 2012)

7x2-2x2 relay, mo10 pb: 1:08.932

```
No. 	Times         	Moves 	TPS
10	1:08.211	357	5.234
9	54.516        	262	4.806
8	1:14.570	359	4.814
7	1:10.952	355	5.003
6	1:04.965	316	4.864
5	1:06.078	321	4.858
4	1:11.321	347	4.865
3	1:10.295	333	4.737
2	1:13.255	380	5.187
1	1:15.161	378	5.029
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 1) Yes please! I wanna see how you do it.
> 
> 2) I use the same method he does, only I avg about 6 TPS >.>
> 
> ...



he didnt do that every time from what i saw


----------



## oranjules (Oct 23, 2012)

no, i do 1-4, then 5-8, then 9-12, then cycle 13 14 15


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a really simple method (the one here); is there a more advanced method?


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I use a really simple method (the one here); is there a more advanced method?



On large puzzles, you can group tiles and move 'snakes' instead of single tiles. This is much faster than moving tiles one-by-one.

With grouping the tiles, learning many cases can probably improve speed. (E.g., how to move up three consecutive tiles in row? Or what to do if you almost solved 16x16 but just noticed that tiles 1 and 2 are swapped?)

One more possibility is to reduce _N_x_N_ puzzle to (_N_-1)x(_N_-1) puzzle. You solve fringe tiles (1,2,3,4,5,9,13), then fringe tiles of remaining 3x3 puzzle (6,7,8,10,14), then cycle remaining 2x2 puzzle. Potentially it is faster but it requires faster thinking / memorizing the sequence of tiles (not in numerical order).

On large puzzles, such as 16x16, this method is definitely faster but harder to execute (for example, see Ben's video in this thread).

One more improvement over this method is to reduce (_N_x_N_) to (_N_-2)x(_N_-2) ("two layers at a time") but I haven't tried this.

- Bulat

*Edit:* To all: I have a question regarding the coloring of tiles. In the current implementation of the timer, there are two colors A and B for even and odd tiles. I thought about some other potentially useful ways to color the tiles:

1) Tiles from odd columns (or rows) with color A; tiles from even columns (or rows) with color B;
2) Already solved rows with color A; tiles from the first unsolved yet row with color B; all remaining tiles with color C;
3) Already solved tiles with color A; tiles from the first unsolved yet "fringe" with color B; all remaining tiles with color C;


Spoiler: Example




123456713810111291516171914202122182324



4) Solved tiles with color A; unsolved tiles with color B;
5) Without coloring at all (all the tiles with color C);
6) Something else?

Such modification could be useful to learn the particular cases, to improve speed etc. However, on "real competitions" some may consider it as being "against rules" because it simplifies the solving.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

stannic said:


> 1) Tiles from odd columns (or rows) with color A; tiles from even columns (or rows) with color B;


This is what we already do, right? It may be useful to have some kind of plaid design with 4 colors: A for even row/even column, B for even row/odd column, etc. etc.



stannic said:


> 2) Already solved rows with color A; tiles from the first unsolved yet row with color B; all remaining tiles with color C;
> 3) Already solved tiles with color A; tiles from the first unsolved yet "fringe" with color B; all remaining tiles with color C;
> 4) Solved tiles with color A; unsolved tiles with color B;


These could be useful but I think they would also be against the rules since the color of a tile would change over the course of a solve.



stannic said:


> 5) Something else?


I would actually like to have a different color on each row. You could either keep a list of different colors (max 16, so it's not too hard) or use a function like this:

```
// return an array of x different colors
function getColors(x) {
 var colors = [];
 for (var i=0; i<x; i++) {
  h = 6 * i/x;
  w = Math.floor(h);
  f = h - w;
  color = "#";
  if (w==0) {
   color += "FF" + strHex(f) + "00";
  } else if (w==1) {
   color += strHex(1-f) + "FF00";
  } else if (w==2) {
   color += "00FF" + strHex(f);
  } else if (w==3) {
   color += "00" + strHex(1-f) + "FF";
  } else if (w==4) {
   color += strHex(f) + "00FF";
  } else {
   color += "FF00" + strHex(1-f);
  }
  colors.push(color);
 }
 return colors;
}

// float from 0 to 1, multiplied by 256, to string hex
function strHex(n) {
 x = Math.floor(n*256);
 if (x>255) x=255;
 return "0123456789ABCDEF"[Math.floor(x/16)] + "0123456789ABCDEF"[x%16];
}
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 24, 2012)

no right now odd layered puzzles are checkered


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> This is what we already do, right? It may be useful to have some kind of plaid design with 4 colors: A for even row/even column, B for even row/odd column, etc. etc.



Not exactly. Coloring odd/even *tiles* and coloring odd/even *columns* looks the same when the width of the puzzle is *even*. For puzzles with *odd *width (5x4, 7x7, 3x6) it's two different coloring schemes.

*Edit*: ninja'd by vcuber13.

As for your idea of having 4 colors, I'd agree. I've seen somewhere designed in such way real 4x4 puzzle (maybe on Jaap's site).



qqwref said:


> These could be useful but I think they would also be against the rules since the color of a tile would change over the course of a solve.



Yeah, it's true, and it's the whole point of having such scheme  You see what tiles you're solving at the moment. During learning, it may be useful, but it's most likely not fair when competing.



qqwref said:


> I would actually like to have a different color on each row. You could either keep a list of different colors (max 16, so it's not too hard) or use a function like this:



Nice idea. And wow, thanks for the code. I'll see what it does.

- stannic


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

v5.2 is released. Multiple coloring schemes are included. A short description:
- Alt XXX = Alternate XXX (interleaving odd and even);
- Live XXX are coloring schemes where the colors of tiles would change during a solve to show current progress;
- Multi XXX are schemes where there is a different color on each row/column/fringe level (qqwref's function is used);
- Mono is scheme with only one color;
- Plaid is scheme with four colors.

Note that Live schemes are rather slow on large puzzles. This is because after each move, all tiles are re-colored. It is possible to optimize the code but I have not yet as Live schemes are anyway "against rules" for at least two reasons 

I've had to add two colors to existing two colors in each of color sets. Please comment if you think some colors are chosen poorly (and add your suggestions of better colors).

- stannic


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

I notice you have code like this:

```
if (color_scheme == 'mr') return getColors(puzzle.h)[homerow];
	if (color_scheme == 'mc') return getColors(puzzle.w)[homecol];
	if (color_scheme == 'mf') return getColors(maxf)[maxf - 1 - homef];
```

It would save some time to either store the result of getColors (updating when the puzzle size or color scheme is changed), or to just not compute the whole array each time, e.g.

```
// return the i'th color out of x possible colors
function getColor(x, i) {
  h = 6 * i/x;
  w = Math.floor(h);
  f = h - w;
  color = "#";
  if (w==0) {
   color += "FF" + strHex(f) + "00";
  } else if (w==1) {
   color += strHex(1-f) + "FF00";
  } else if (w==2) {
   color += "00FF" + strHex(f);
  } else if (w==3) {
   color += "00" + strHex(1-f) + "FF";
  } else if (w==4) {
   color += strHex(f) + "00FF";
  } else {
   color += "FF00" + strHex(1-f);
  }
  return color;
}
```


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> It would save some time to either store the result of getColors (updating when the puzzle size or color scheme is changed), or to just not compute the whole array each time, e.g.



Yes, you're right. Changed the code to not compute the array. Also, changed a bit behavior of scrambling function (in v.5.2, scrambling 16x16 puzzle with Live XXX scheme was very slow). Updated online link.

I'll see if there are other ways to optimize speed. Also, the code is rather long and could be shortened (e.g., right now I have three separate functions for Ao5, Ao12 and Ao100).

*Edit*: should work more or less fast now. Also, uploaded 5.2 upd 2 offline.

- stannic


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

16x16 pb: 34:07.285, 10393 moves, mean tps 5.076.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice! I thought I should beat that, so I gave it a try and got... 28:16.555 in 9940 moves 






And no, I don't do this weird row/column shift thing every time, I just felt like doing it on this solve. In fact, I'm thinking I should have started the columns later.


EDIT: I wonder... how does the movecount on an NxN puzzle grow? N^2? N^3? N^4? Something else entirely?


----------



## stannic (Oct 24, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Very nice! I thought I should beat that, so I gave it a try and got... 28:16.555 in 9940 moves
> 
> And no, I don't do this weird row/column shift thing every time, I just felt like doing it on this solve. In fact, I'm thinking I should have started the columns later.



Well, I've did not reduction to (N-1) x (N-1) too. I've just used Live Rows mode.

This is to show how it is unfair to use it on competitions...

*Edit:*



qqwref said:


> EDIT: I wonder... how does the movecount on an NxN puzzle grow? N^2? N^3? N^4? Something else entirely?



Probably as N[SUP]3[/SUP]. Basically, you need O(N) moves to solve one tile, and there are O(N[SUP]2[/SUP]) tiles.

I've looked at my PBs (Mo10). They were not established yet, though. Also, it's not FMC but just the best movecounts from speedsolves.

2x2: 4.0 = 2[SUP]3[/SUP] * 0.5
3x3: 42.5 = 3[SUP]3[/SUP] * 1.574
4x4: 100.7 = 4[SUP]3[/SUP] * 1.573
5x5: 219.8 = 5[SUP]3[/SUP] * 1.758
6x6: 438.2 = 6[SUP]3[/SUP] * 2.029
7x7: 724.8 = 7[SUP]3[/SUP] * 2.113
8x8: 1280.0 = 8[SUP]3[/SUP] * 2.5

16x16 (the best "fair" single): 12932 = 16[SUP]3[/SUP] * 3.157

Assuming that after a certain amount of practice the TPS becomes constant independent of the size of puzzle, times would be also O(N[SUP]3[/SUP]).

*Edit 2*: My movecounts are not a good data source since I'm newbie. Someone else probably could provide better data. Maybe oranjules?

- stannic


----------



## oranjules (Oct 24, 2012)

For 4x4 and 3x3, that is what I get in average. The 2x2 isn't representative enough I think, and for bigger ones, my method (row by row) isn't move optimal. But the O(N^3) seems a good approximation.


----------



## Owen (Oct 24, 2012)

So frustrating, I'm trying to do 2-7 relays, but my 7x7 time is bigger that 2-6 combined...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2012)

Second try on the 16 x 16. 58:03.004  Sub-hour! Around 11.5k moves at around 3.1 TPS


----------



## stannic (Oct 25, 2012)

Got a lucky 7x7 single: time 1:43.507, moves 606 = 7[SUP]3[/SUP] * 1.767.

Ao5 2:16.160 (774.333 moves), Ao12 2:23.732 (792.7 moves). Rainbow coloring (Multi Rows) used this time, so I believe the results are fair 

*Edit*: Oh wow, 4x4 mo10 16.759. 109.4 moves.
best single 12.357 (83 moves), mean tps 6.528

*Edit 2*: 4x4 single 11.682, 67 moves, tps 5.570.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

The "Multi Fringe" color scheme seems to help a lot, haha. I am tempted to do the 16x16 again.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm back into these things...

4x4 pb 13.385 avg12 19.248


----------



## stannic (Oct 25, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I'm back into these things...
> 
> 4x4 pb 13.385 avg12 19.248



Wow, moar speedslidin.

16x16 time 36:41.071 moves 9823 tps 4.463 color scheme Multi Fringe


----------



## oranjules (Oct 25, 2012)

First try on 16x16 : 30:31.261, 10957 moves, 5.983 tps.
With row by row method, the 2 last ones were a hell


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

Too much competition  Okay, I kinda like it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 25, 2012)

46:24.121
Moves: 11102
TPS: 3.99


edit:
38:39.515 11479
Mean TPS: 4.949

finished in 28 min but had 2*2 numbers switched which took 10 min to find and solve


----------



## oranjules (Oct 25, 2012)

2-7 relay : sub-3 ! 2:46.812 PB, and i almost always do 2:5x.xx.
I optimized my last line solve (i do it with 3-cycles, so it's a bit long, especially for 16x16)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> 38:39.515 11479
> Mean TPS: 4.949
> 
> finished in 28 min but had 2*2 numbers switched which took 10 min to find and solve


That hurts ._.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 25, 2012)

oranjules said:


> 2-7 relay : sub-3 ! 2:46.812 PB, and i almost always do 2:5x.xx.
> I optimized my last line solve (i do it with 3-cycles, so it's a bit long, especially for 16x16)




whats your breakdown?


----------



## oranjules (Oct 25, 2012)

something like : 1:20 , 50 , 20 , 8 , 3 ,0.xx


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2012)

16x16 in 24:59.699 (LOLOLOLOL), 9329 moves, 6.221 tps. I used Multi Fringe and did one row, one column, etc. the whole time.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 25, 2012)

2-7 relay 5:46.915 1547 moves

times:
2:26.750, 1:46.407, 57.576, 27.215, 6.662, 2.305 = 5:46.915

moves:
665, 454, 266, 126, 27, 9 = 1547


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 25, 2012)

multi fringe
29:40.921 10057
Mean TPS: 5.647


----------



## uvafan (Oct 25, 2012)

16x16 - first try
41:50.109
9734 moves


----------



## stannic (Oct 26, 2012)

*16x16*: time *39:16.273*, *11180* moves, tps *4.745*, Multi Fringe scheme

Not very good attempt. Could be about 1 min lower but I've looped some tiles in light-blue fringe (8x8 subpuzzle) 

Also, hands go numb.

[crazy idea] What about 16x16 - 2x2 relay? [/crazy idea]



Spoiler: 7x7-2x2 relay



times 2:06.994, 1:11.935, 32.446, 24.283, 8.908, 0.813 = *4:25.379*
moves 696, 401, 186, 128, 46, 3 = *1460*
tps *5.502*





Spoiler: 16x2-2x2 relay



times 1:27.173, 1:30.744, 1:23.921, 1:07.077, 52.313, 1:08.844, 39.779, 26.891, 28.621, 14.876, 10.025, 10.305, 7.407, 2.260, 0.846 = *9:51.082*
moves 523, 521, 480, 391, 321, 379, 226, 159, 168, 88, 60, 55, 45, 10, 1 = *3427*
tps *5.798*



*Edit*: one more 16x16. time *39:46.473*, *11507* moves, tps *4.822*, Multi Fringe scheme. Too late noiticed that 68 and 69 are swapped.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, 1^3+...+n^3 ~= (n^4)/4 = n^3 * n/4. So if the amount of time is roughly n^3 we can expect a 2x2-16x16 relay to take about 4 times as long as the 16x16 itself, i.e. a bit under 2 hours for me. Not sure if I want to put in that kind of time, but it's not tooooo crazy.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 26, 2012)

wouldnt they be squared?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2012)

No, because


stannic said:


> Basically, you need O(N) moves to solve one tile, and there are O(N[SUP]2[/SUP]) tiles.


Unless you have a more precise idea. It might work out to N^x where x is a bit more than 3, for instance.


----------



## oranjules (Oct 27, 2012)

2:33.664 2-7 relay 
1:10.689, 48.827, 20.088, 7.013, 5.365, 1.682 = 2:33.664
642, 457, 212, 64, 48, 13 = 1436
I failed so hard on the last 2 ones  but i'm really happy for the first 2 ones, i think they are PBs.

EDIT : sub 2:30 ! 2:28.955, with 9.855 TPS 
1:08.782, 46.176, 20.797, 8.917, 3.735, 0.548 = 2:28.955


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

oranjules said:


> 1:08.782, 46.176, 20.797, 8.917, 3.735, 0.548 = 2:28.955



Your 7x7-2x2 total is just as my 7x7 only (2:32.131).
Your 7x7 is just 10 s faster than my 6x6.
Your 6x6 is just 10 s slower than my 5x5.
Your 5x5 is a few seconds slower than my 4x4.

I guess you're solving 8x8 in about 2:30 and 9x9 in about 3:30?

*Edit 2*: Just did 7x7-2x2 relay:

times 2:12.689, 1:21.709, 45.376, 16.128, 7.736, 1.112 = 4:44.750
moves 793, 480, 270, 97, 40, 6 = 1686
tps 5.921



oranjules said:


> I failed so hard on the last 2 ones  but i'm really happy for the first 2 ones, i think they are PBs.



I would not be surprised if they are WRs... at least known WRs.

*Edit*: Update (v5.2 upd 3), now in relay mode the timer continues through the whole relay instead of resetting multiple times for each puzzle.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2012)

7x7-2x2 Relay (includes my first ever attempt at a 7x7 or 6x6) : 5:41.273.
2:27.060, 1:38.602, 55.315, 22.906, 14.775, 2.615 = 5:41.273
1552 moves = 4.548 TPS
Multi Fringe scheme.

I like this a lot


----------



## oranjules (Oct 27, 2012)

I did a 8x8 avg 5 : 2:13.073, with 1:58.264 single


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

oranjules said:


> I did a 8x8 avg 5 : 2:13.073, with 1:58.264 single



Ok, to be consistent: 7x7 mo 10 pb *2:09.241*, *757.1* moves 

times: 2:16.380, 2:00.581, (2:21.978), (1:50.975), 2:16.429, 2:06.540, 2:06.681, 2:17.624, 2:12.441, 2:02.784
moves: 778, 730, 820, (638), 761, 780, 747, (831), 769, 717


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2012)

stannic, can you make it so the relay doesn't clear the textbox every time? If you don't already do that. I'd like to be able to compare splits when I do a few solves in a row.



oranjules said:


> EDIT : sub 2:30 ! 2:28.955, with 9.855 TPS
> 1:08.782, 46.176, 20.797, 8.917, 3.735, 0.548 = 2:28.955


1:08 7x7 wtf. You are way too fast.


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> stannic, can you make it so the relay doesn't clear the textbox every time? If you don't already do that. I'd like to be able to compare splits when I do a few solves in a row.



Done. Hope it will work in all possible circumstances :|

Link to v5.2 upd4

- stannic


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 27, 2012)

Could we have an offline version that saves your times for all puzzles/relays? Possibly in a similar way to gqtimer.


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Could we have an offline version that saves your times for all puzzles/relays? Possibly in a similar way to gqtimer.



It should be possible but as far as I understand it requires using cookies. I'm not yet familiar with coding cookies. I'll look into it, anyway.

Also, I want to complete existing relay function. Right now, it displays only Mean time. I want to make it to display Avg, Ao5, Ao12 etc. too. I think it will be done after a certain time.

- stannic


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 27, 2012)

stannic said:


> It should be possible but as far as I understand it requires using cookies. I'm not yet familiar with coding cookies. I'll look into it, anyway.
> 
> - Bulat



Couldn't we have an external database, like Prisma Puzzle Timer? The only thing is that it could only be done offline, but I download it offline anyway, and I'm sure many others do too, so it shouldn't be a massive problem.


----------



## stannic (Oct 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Couldn't we have an external database, like Prisma Puzzle Timer? The only thing is that it could only be done offline, but I download it offline anyway, and I'm sure many others do too, so it shouldn't be a massive problem.



I'm pretty sure that it could be done in some way. However, it may require some time / rewriting / rethinking code.

(Edit: see qqwref's comment below)

I was initially trying to modify Mr.Toad's timer without massive rewriting and rethinking, just by adding some useful functions, such as Mean, Avg, TPS, adjusting colors etc.

I thought about changing the user interface because there are way too many controls already, and the existing interface is rather awkward. For example, to move the puzzle board in the top left corner, leaving the space in right side for the table, or something like this. However, this will not be _modification_ anymore; this will probably be another timer.

For now, I'm trying to not make great changes but instead keep the timer in working state and fast enough. At the same time, I'm trying to figure out how will look new timer. Ultimately, I'll probably rewrite it from scratch. So any suggestions about how it should look/work are welcome.

Initially, I was thinking of creating offline stand-alone Windows application. But this would be Windows-only. It would be easier (for me) to make possible saving times / improve user interface / etc., but I found existing online timer and decided to modify it instead (btw, just since it had unfair scrambling function).

- stannic


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Couldn't we have an external database, like Prisma Puzzle Timer? The only thing is that it could only be done offline, but I download it offline anyway, and I'm sure many others do too, so it shouldn't be a massive problem.


Javascript can't modify files on your machine (except cookies and the like) so this won't happen unless a different language is used.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 27, 2012)

48 puzzle pbs

1:31.11, (1:19.26), 1:29.35, (1:41.88), 1:35.82, 1:32.23, 1:30.11, 1:20.04, 1:24.80, 1:21.43, 1:27.80, 1:34.37

best time: 1:19.26
best avg5: 1:24.68 (σ = 3.19)
best avg12: 1:28.71 (σ = 5.24)


----------



## uvafan (Oct 27, 2012)

Woah

15 puzzle single 8.51 seconds 57 moves 6.698 tps


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Please make a version with the opposite controls. I find it hard to control


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2012)

Just change the Moves textbox from "Blank" to "Piece".


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2012)

7-2 Relay 4:36.386 @ 5.608 TPS = wow
2:17.861, 1:17.762, 35.998, 18.074, 5.675, 1.016 = 4:36.386

Super lucky on the 6x6 and especially 5x5.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 27, 2012)

7-2 Relay 5:07.258 4.748 tps

2:20.278, 1:32.334, 50.247, 15.994, 7.308, 1.097 = 5:07.258

659, 446, 235, 81, 36, 2 = 1459


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2012)

16x16 PB by over 15 minutes

44:32.921


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 27, 2012)

(1:39.694), 1:28.821, 1:32.858, 1:24.019, 1:24.233, 1:27.255, 1:21.660, (1:14.847), 1:25.289, 1:17.439, 1:24.529, 1:20.747, 1:21.216

Best Ao5 1:20.905 (8) 676.333 (7)
Best Ao12 1:23.521 (2) 699.6 (2)
Solves: 13
Mean TPS: 8.285

could you make a control scheme where
h left
n right
c up
t down


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> could you make a control scheme where
> h left
> n right
> c up
> t down


That's the most awkward control scheme I've ever seen.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2012)

its basically the right handed dvorak WASD


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

47:01.302 16x16 solve.

Never again...


----------



## uvafan (Oct 28, 2012)

7-2 relay sub5

2:29.572, 1:19.399, 45.608, 16.019, 6.700, 1.059 = 4:58.357

679, 364, 205, 85, 29, 6 = 1368

4.585 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> could you make a control scheme where
> h left
> n right
> c up
> t down



open the code in notepad or something and find the part that says function keyHander(e), use this to find the key code of whatever key you want and change the numbers.

if you want more than 1 key to do the same move, change it to this

```
if (keyCode == somenumber || keyCode == someothernumber)
```


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2012)

i know the syntax, but i would need to change it each time an update is done


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 28, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i know the syntax, but i would need to change it each time an update is done



you could just make the function once and then copy and paste it instead of remaking it, thats what I've done with my control scheme.

also, this is obviously the type of thing I would make a haxprogram for. so I did, with the help of stannics awesome sliding puzzle solver.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice use of inspection :tu


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I was using the arrows originally (and when I did a 255 puzzle solve earlier), but I'm much more used to using qcube, so I changed the controls.
> 
> I'm using j and l as left, f and s as right, i as up and k as down.





vcuber13 said:


> could you make a control scheme where
> h left
> n right
> c up
> t down



Done: link

Please check if the controls schemes match your schemes (not inverted).

*Edit:* offline version is uploaded.

- stannic



ben1996123 said:


> you could just make the function once and then copy and paste it instead of remaking it, thats what I've done with my control scheme.
> 
> also, this is obviously the type of thing I would make a haxprogram for. so I did, with the help of stannics awesome sliding puzzle solver.
> 
> ...


What.

What???

*Edit:*

7x7 mo10 sub2
pb *1:57.823* (previous pb 2:09.241)

times: 1:55.272, 2:04.647, 2:00.656, 1:58.717, 1:56.076, 2:03.074, 1:57.505, (2:07.420), (1:44.948), 1:49.919
moves: (666), 735, 710, 717, 710, 725, 747, (794), 687, 733
mean tps: 6.131

2:07.420 solve would be sub 2 if I had not swapped tiles 18 and 19. Spent ~10 sec to find and fix the error.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2012)

What is this... I am like 10 seconds IRL, but over 1 minute on the simulator


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

*v5.2 upd 6:*

- Average in relay mode

- Fixed small bug with the timer (the time was showing only after second move of the solve). The bug was not critical, though (that is, the times were correct).

- Hiding some unimplemented (yet) features in relay mode

- Two more relay modes: Relay (w--) and Relay (h--). Old relay mode is Relay (w--, h--).

w-- denotes that the width of the puzzle changes during relay.
h-- denotes that during relay, the height of the puzzle changes.

So, for example, use:

(w--, h--) to relay puzzles 7x7 to 2x2
(w--) to relay puzzles 7x7 to 2x7
(h--) to relay puzzles 7x7 to 7x2



Odder said:


> What is this...





Spoiler



This is speedslidin.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2012)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is speedslidin.





Spoiler



I would rather say speed keyboard jamming


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

7x7-2x2 relay sub 4
times: 1:52.047, 1:08.943, 27.016, 17.013, 7.086, 2.121 = *3:54.226*
moves: 708, 429, 164, 98, 41, 11 = *1451*
mean tps: 6.195

*Edit:*



qqwref said:


> Well, 1^3+...+n^3 ~= (n^4)/4 = n^3 * n/4. So if the amount of time is roughly n^3 we can expect a 2x2-16x16 relay to take about 4 times as long as the 16x16 itself, i.e. a bit under 2 hours for me. Not sure if I want to put in that kind of time, but it's not tooooo crazy.



Just solved 13x13 in *17:03.422*. Movecount is *5732*, mean tps *5.601*. If it was 13x13-2x2 relay, then looking at my current averages it would be ~1 hour.

14x14 and 15x15 will take in common 40-60 min, and I can solve 16x16 in ~35 min. Adding all the times gives ~ 2-2.5 hours which is rather close to your estimate. I may try this someday early in the morning.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2012)

7x7-2x2 relay almost sub 4:30
2:19.803, 1:09.652, 41.329, 17.610, 5.472, 0.916 = *4:34.782*
773, 349, 219, 107, 27, 2 = *1477*
TPS : *5.375*
Horrible movecount on the 7x7. On the relay before this I solved it in 2:22 with 706 moves :/ 6x6 was really good though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> (1:39.694), 1:28.821, 1:32.858, 1:24.019, 1:24.233, 1:27.255, 1:21.660, (1:14.847), 1:25.289, 1:17.439, 1:24.529, 1:20.747, 1:21.216
> 
> Best Ao5 1:20.905 (8) 676.333 (7)
> Best Ao12 1:23.521 (2) 699.6 (2)
> ...



1:38.078, 1:13.008, (1:39.543), 1:20.730, 1:25.928, 1:25.179, 1:15.648, 1:23.617, 1:23.400, 1:24.964, 1:23.919, 1:22.709, 1:14.955, (1:10.568), 1:17.371

Best Ao5 1:18.345 (11) 661.667 (11)
Best Ao12 1:21.249 (4) 675.4 (4)
Solves: 15
Mean TPS: 8.259


@Jules what's your 7x7 pb?

edit:
relay 1:17.244, 44.264, 26.856, 13.209, 4.123, 1.034 = 2:46.730
649, 366, 241, 123, 33, 3 = 1415
8.487 tps


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a little speed challenge for you guys 

on the 4x4, swap 1,2, and 5,6. How fast can you do that? (my alg is 32 tile slides/23 thumb slides and I do it IRL and not computer) Just did 2.61


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

Odder said:


> I have a little speed challenge for you guys
> 
> on the 4x4, swap 1,2, and 5,6. How fast can you do that? (my alg is 32 tile slides/23 thumb slides and I do it IRL and not computer) Just did 2.61





Spoiler



Someone doing 100 tps would do this in 0.2 seconds.



Ok, v5.2 upd 7 beta is available: link

Just select "Scramble Type = Corner Swap22" and enjoy 

- stannic


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2012)

2.535 with 28 moves


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2012)

5.229 is the fastest I can get for Swap22 on the simulator  tried 100 times


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

2.460 s in 20 moves @ 8.130 tps.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2012)

stannic said:


> 2.460 s in 20 moves @ 8.130 tps.



I found the 20-mover, interesting.

EDIT: 1.93 IRL


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 28, 2012)

1.793 with 20 moves


----------



## stannic (Oct 28, 2012)

Added random swaps, 3-cycles and flip-180 scramble. The link is the same.

Please post your suggestions for another types of scramble.

I've had to change the criteria of solved configuration. Now the positions of two last tiles (14 and 15 in 4x4 puzzle, for example) do not matter; if it so happen that they are swapped then such configuration will also be considered solved. This change is not actual when scrambling the puzzle with standard scramble function, but it may be actual when solving turned 180 degrees configuration, for example, on 5x4 puzzle (because turned 180 5x4 is insolvable).


```
19 18 17 16     1  2  3  4  5
15 14 13 12 11     6  7  8  9 10
10  9  8  7  6    11 12 13 14 15
 5  4  3  2  1    16 17 19 18
                 (counts as solved!)
```

- stannic

*Edit*: Corner Swap22: ao12 *2.639*, ao5 *2.561*, tps *7.603*
times 2.650, 2.783, 2.644, 2.689, 2.509, (3.580), 2.770, 2.655, 2.491, 2.665, 2.536, (2.385)
moves (20), 20, 20, 20, 20, (26), 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2012)

7-2 relay first sub 4:30
1:48.848, 1:23.087, 50.396, 16.149, 9.997, 0.818 = 4:29.295
637, 468, 280, 105, 55, 3 = 1548

Almost choked on the 3x3!

Next attempt : 4:29.017. Lol.


----------



## stannic (Oct 29, 2012)

stannic said:


> Just solved 13x13 in *17:03.422*. Movecount is *5732*, mean tps *5.601*. If it was 13x13-2x2 relay, then looking at my current averages it would be ~1 hour.
> 
> 14x14 and 15x15 will take in common 40-60 min, and I can solve 16x16 in ~35 min. Adding all the times gives ~ 2-2.5 hours which is rather close to your estimate. I may try this someday early in the morning.



Just solved 14x14 in ~17:59. And accidentally pressed *** escape key.

*Edit*: 15x15 in *24:19.225*, *8099* moves @ *5.550* tps with one fixed error (looped tiles 123-130).

*Edit 2*: Lucky 4x4 single: *8.037*, *51* move @ *6.346* tps. Trying to sub-15 (mo10).

*Edit 3*: 4x4 mo10 *13.238* s! *90.1* moves @ *6.806* mean tps
times: (8.037), 14.190, 14.108, 14.035, 11.520, 14.386, 15.995, 13.800, (16.637), 9.674
moves: (51), 97, 91, 95, 74, 98, 115, 99, (117), 64

*Edit 4*: 4x4 ao50 *14.541*, *100.708* moves @ *6.900* tps
best ao5: *12.205*, *83.000* moves
best ao12: *13.498*, *90.2* moves



Spoiler



times:
(8.037), 14.190, 14.108, 14.035, 11.520, 14.386, 15.995, 13.800, 16.637, 9.674,
19.255, 12.689, 13.237, 11.797, 14.671, 18.185, 11.817, (22.070), 15.813, 12.895,
*14.398, 9.483, 9.429**, 15.265, 12.734*, 19.743, 12.882, 11.449, 14.816, 19.480,
15.257, 13.046, 13.305, 11.556, 15.017, 13.626, 17.135, 9.508, 17.592, 19.700,
13.422, 16.483, 18.779, 19.466, 12.874, 14.803, 16.430, 14.730, 16.555, 14.304

moves:
(51), 97, 91, 95, 74, 98, 115, 99, 117, 64,
121, 89, 91, 72, 99, 119, 77, (139), *106, 86,
99, 63, 64*, 109, 96, 133, 100, 86, 106, 136,
109, 91, 100, 90, 116, 95, 119, 64, 122, 124,
102, 105, 130, 129, 96, 108, 109, 104, 117, 102


*Edit 5*: 4x4 best ao12 *13.074*, ao100 *15.300*, mean tps *6.883*

*Edit 6*: re-done 14x14 puzzle. *23:14.117*, *7313* moves @ *5.246* tps. So bad.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2012)

14x14 in 16:34.551, 6312 moves, 6.347 tps. Not really *bad* but my 16x16 PB definitely felt better.


----------



## stannic (Oct 29, 2012)

14x14 in 18:40.665, 6414 moves @ 5.723 tps, using Multi Rows scheme & solving row-by-row. Really need to learn the sequence of tiles to solve row/column/row/column.

*Edit*: v5.2 update 8 is available. Added two buttons to set puzzle size and mode (standard/relay). The reason is that the puzzle size changes when pressing arrow keys if the drop-down list is focused, and this causes resetting the timer with all the consequences. Also, there is a confirmation message when closing the tab / resetting the timer by Escape key.


----------



## stannic (Oct 29, 2012)

*What are limits of the average time?*



oranjules said:


> 2:33.664 2-7 relay
> 1:10.689, 48.827, 20.088, 7.013, 5.365, 1.682 = 2:33.664
> 642, 457, 212, 64, 48, 13 = 1436
> I failed so hard on the last 2 ones  but i'm really happy for the first 2 ones, i think they are PBs.
> ...



What is the limit of the average solving time (on the simulator)?

Well, just for the heck of it I've solved a bunch of random NxN puzzles with suboptimal solver (_kumi na tano_). I've set program to place tiles one-by-one, just as in beginner's method (without any grouping etc.) Last two tiles in each row are done simultaneously, and last two rows are done simultaneously. The following table shows the average length of the solution (1000 random configurations of each size are solved) and the estimated average time assuming tps = 10.


_N_x_N_Avg.LenTime @10tpsBest posted human time4x495.69.56oranjules: 9.271 ao12
vcuber13: low 9 ao12, 10.93 ao1005x5210.321vcuber13: 25.594 ao12
oranjules: (20.088)6x6393.339vcuber13: 45.902 ao127x7659.61:06oranjules: (1:08.782)
vcuber13: 1:21.249 ao128x810181:42oranjules: 2:13.073 ao59x914932:29vcuber13: 3:29.750 ao510x1020883:29stannic: 6:18.771 ao5

* Times in the brackets are singles. I'll replace them with averages as soon as they will be available.



Spoiler: For those interested in how to repeat the computation



1. Run _kumi na tano_.

2. Click *Wizard > Project Actions > Project > Create*.

3. Set puzzle size you want (e.g., 10x10) and metric STM.

4. Check *"Human "row-by-row" solving algorithm"* checkbox.

5. Click *OK* button, then *Activate* in the message dialog.

6. Click *Solver > Solver > Batch*.

7. *Add Random* > 1000 > *OK*.

8. Click *Batch Solver* button.

9. After the solver finishes all 1000 instances, write down *Average Length* from the program window.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 29, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> relay 1:17.244, 44.264, 26.856, 13.209, 4.123, 1.034 = 2:46.730
> 649, 366, 241, 123, 33, 3 = 1415
> 8.487 tps



i got a 44 6x6 during this relay

why'd you put average for 8x8 but single for the others?


----------



## stannic (Oct 29, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> i got a 44 6x6 during this relay
> 
> why'd you put average for 8x8 but single for the others?



Oh well, it's true. I'll put singles in brackets.

Edit: I'll see through threads if there are better averages.

Edit 2: Or you could just post them.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 7-2 relay first sub 4:30
> 1:48.848, 1:23.087, 50.396, 16.149, 9.997, 0.818 = 4:29.295
> 637, 468, 280, 105, 55, 3 = 1548
> 
> ...



I'll race you to sub4. My current PB:

2:25.477, 1:19.766, 36.849, 19.066, 5.805, 0.678 = 4:47.641

683, 414, 190, 105, 28, 2 = 1422

EDIT:

YES WOW beat my pb by 25 seconds. ahead of you now 

1:52.102, 1:19.467, 41.512, 19.734, 8.710, 0.775 = 4:22.300

609, 391, 200, 92, 44, 2 = 1338

My hands were shaking on the 3x3...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 30, 2012)

My PB is now only .128 seconds ahead of yours now!

No.	Times	Moves	TPS
5	4:37.187	1528	5.513
4	4:36.126	1555	5.631
3	4:22.172	1533	5.847
2	4:31.281	1564	5.765
1	4:29.418	1525	5.660



Spoiler



1:54.939, 1:21.923, 39.405, 20.219, 12.144, 0.788 = 4:29.418
1:49.426, 1:19.364, 48.331, 25.177, 7.918, 1.065 = 4:31.281
1:56.585, 1:15.046, 42.398, 22.098, 5.296, 0.749 = 4:22.172
2:06.240, 1:21.186, 45.352, 17.582, 5.045, 0.721 = 4:36.126
1:54.090, 1:21.130, 47.756, 27.376, 5.994, 0.841 = 4:37.187

669, 463, 212, 120, 60, 1 = 1525
631, 464, 281, 147, 36, 5 = 1564
699, 438, 265, 111, 18, 2 = 1533
763, 447, 223, 102, 18, 2 = 1555
644, 433, 273, 145, 30, 3 = 1528


----------



## stannic (Oct 30, 2012)

5x5 mo10 pb *33.370* by 0.263
times: 36.063, 28.700, 37.986, 32.771, 35.145, 28.591, 29.767, 38.697, (27.072), (38.909)
moves: 229, (166), (247), 197, 214, 169, 198, 218, 177, 237 (mean *205.2*)
mean tps *6.149*

to be sub-30 @ tps 6, movecount should be < 180

*Edit:* 5x5 mo10 *31.956*, *211.7* moves @ *6.625* tps

*Edit 2:* 5x5-2x2 relay mo10 *58.143*, *384.6* moves @ *6.615* tps


Spoiler



times:
38.828, 18.861, 5.154, 0.659 = 1:03.502
36.581, 16.939, 4.789, 0.642 = 58.951
33.902, 17.707, 6.129, 0.804 = 58.542
35.079, 18.004, 6.966, 1.079 = 1:01.128
30.449, 16.004, 6.202, 2.180 = 54.835
37.449, 22.067, 5.160, 0.993 = 1:05.669
35.400, 15.578, 8.586, 0.947 = 1:00.511
36.263, 12.740, 5.890, 0.538 = 55.431
26.163, 14.118, 5.810, 1.245 = 47.336
31.036, 15.149, 8.616, 0.723 = 55.524

moves:
250, 118, 34, 2 = 404
251, 116, 34, 2 = 403
230, 118, 36, 3 = 387
245, 115, 44, 4 = 408
218, 99, 37, 11 = 365
252, 146, 32, 5 = 435
248, 102, 47, 2 = 399
241, 79, 36, 1 = 357
178, 91, 39, 7 = 315
211, 106, 53, 3 = 373


*Edit 3*: 6x6 mo10 sub 1!
mean time *59.162* (prev pb 1:08.117)
moves *384.5* (prev pb 438.2)
mean tps *6.499*

*Edit 4*: 5x5 mo10 *30.911*, *215.2* moves @ *6.962* tps, best ao5 *28.111*
times: 33.230, 30.835, 30.497, 34.234, 32.166, (36.962), (26.855), 27.861, 27.636, 28.835
moves: 230, 208, 224, 234, 225, (244), 198, (189), 191, 209

*Edit 5*: 7x7-2x2 relay 1:43.092, 1:09.056, 36.850, 16.626, 5.847, 0.800 = *3:52.271* (prev pb 3:54.226)

*Edit 6*: 14x14 ao5 *19:55.098*.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2012)

My PBs:


```
Puzzle     Single	 Average of 5	Average of 12			
4x4	   2.29	         6.99	        low 9
5x5	   23.12	 24.19	        25.594
6x6	   40.565	 43.838	        45.902
7x7	   1.10.568      1.18.345	1.21.249
```


----------



## uvafan (Oct 30, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> My PB is now only .128 seconds ahead of yours now!
> 
> No.	Times	Moves	TPS
> 5	4:37.187	1528	5.513
> ...


4:16.222!!!  Something weird happened though after I finished, I lost the splits.  I remember seeing 5.5x tps though.


----------



## stannic (Oct 30, 2012)

uvafan said:


> 4:16.222!!!  Something weird happened though after I finished, I lost the splits.  I remember seeing 5.5x tps though.



Can you describe what happened and what you did just before it?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 30, 2012)

stannic said:


> Can you describe what happened and what you did just before it?



I saw the time and stuff, and then I believe that I clicked on the speedsolving tab, and immediately typed in my time. Then, when I clicked back to the puzzle tab to get the specific information, it seemed as if it had "automatically" changed from Relay to Standard mode, therefore losing my times. It's weird, usually that doesn't happen to me, but I have noticed similar things (with times being lost) happening a few other times.


----------



## stannic (Oct 30, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I saw the time and stuff, and then I believe that I clicked on the speedsolving tab, and immediately typed in my time. Then, when I clicked back to the puzzle tab to get the specific information, it seemed as if it had "automatically" changed from Relay to Standard mode, therefore losing my times. It's weird, usually that doesn't happen to me, but I have noticed similar things (with times being lost) happening a few other times.



Do you use the last update with two buttons "OK" you have to click to change puzzle size / mode?


----------



## uvafan (Oct 30, 2012)

stannic said:


> Do you use the last update with two buttons "OK" you have to click to change puzzle size / mode?



No, I didn't. I was wondering what the purpose of those buttons were! :fp

Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2012)

There are too many options and buttons now :| How about saving them in cookies and/or putting them in a separate options tab, like in qqtimer?


----------



## stannic (Oct 30, 2012)

*version 6*



qqwref said:


> There are too many options and buttons now :| How about saving them in cookies and/or putting them in a separate options tab, like in qqtimer?



New version is available.

- Saving settings
- Two more relay modes (3 in a row and 10 in a row)

*Edit:*

It would be nice if someone (probably vcuber13 or oranjules) compares the performance of the original Mr.Toad's version and the current version of my modification by attempting to repeat current PBs on both versions. Bad if my code is limiting factor on speed.

Original (Mr.Toad's) version: link
Current version of the modification: link


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 31, 2012)

holy **** i'm actually good at 15 puzzle now, thank you relay practice.

12.70 avg 12

No.	Times	Moves	TPS
12	13.868	93	6.706
11	9.908 66 6.661
10	9.603 70 7.289
9	15.649	114	7.285
8	13.521	82	6.065
7	14.274	93	6.515
6	15.534	108	6.952
5	11.586	70	6.042
4	12.184	92	7.551
3	13.144	86	6.543
2	8.551 62 7.251
1	13.341	80	5.997


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2012)

9x9
3:25.978, (3:39.967), 3:37.764, 3:25.507, (3:20.045) -> 3:29.750


----------



## stannic (Oct 31, 2012)

4x4 single *6.002*, *38* moves @ *6.331* tps.

*Edit:*



Jaycee said:


> holy **** i'm actually good at 15 puzzle now, thank you relay practice.
> 
> 12.70 avg 12



4x4 ao50 *13.709* (prev pb *14.541*), *96.417* moves @ *7.037* tps
best ao5 *10.901*, best ao12 *12.136*


Spoiler



times:
13.906, 16.529, 13.406, 9.165, 14.226, 13.598, (18.672), 16.654, 16.981, 16.666,
11.945, 13.785, 15.562, 8.195, 14.997, 13.344, 15.736, 10.907, 15.321, 14.326,
9.982, 16.927, 11.257, 11.794, 16.437, 15.581, 15.872, 11.498, 13.372, 10.187,
12.362, 16.473, 10.794, 12.318, 15.013, *11.091, 10.201, 15.123, 9.863, 11.411*,
12.861, 17.802, 12.447, 16.205, 14.690, 18.219, 14.243, 14.384, (7.252), 14.354

moves:
97, 111, 88, 64, 94, 93, 120, 113, 118, 122,
84, 96, 100, (53), 101, 100, 103, 83, 112, 86,
75, 121, 81, 91, 123, 103, 114, 86, 97, 74,
84, 117, 82, 89, 104, *82, 74, 108, 69, 81*,
91, 120, 90, 116, 111, (132), 102, 100, 59, 99


----------



## stannic (Oct 31, 2012)

New version (beta):
- layout changed

Online version: link

Any comments regarding the new layout are appreciated.

- stannic


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2012)

new 7x7 single pb!

No. Times Moves TPS
3	1:08.102	556	8.164

edit:
kept going
(1:08.102), 1:29.391, 1:10.847, 1:18.210, 1:09.669, 1:15.276, 1:24.573, 1:24.527, 1:16.717, 1:14.976, 1:19.727, 1:19.451

Best Ao5 1:12.909 (3) 606.000 (3)
Best Ao12 1:17.397 (3) 648.0 (3)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 1, 2012)

haosofast D: I've only gotten sub 1 on 5x5 once and sub 20 on 4x4 twice :/


----------



## stannic (Nov 3, 2012)

20x20 puzzle, time 1:02:37.752, 19462 moves @ 5.179 tps.

*Update*: v6.1 upd 1 is available.

- Showing the solution after solving the puzzle (only in Standard mode)
- "N in a row" mode for any N (not only 3 or 10)
- Ao50 and Best Single in stats
- Highlighting changes in the stats (Best Ao5/Ao12/Ao50/Ao100)



Spoiler: 4x4 puzzle 250 solves






Spoiler: Stats



mean time *14.548*
mean moves *102.812*
mean tps *7.067*

avg time *14.537*
avg moves *102.758*

best ao5 11.195 (curr pb *10.901*), 80.333 moves (curr pb *79.000*)
best ao12 *11.774* (prev pb 12.136), *83.0* (prev pb 86.9)
best ao50 *13.380* (prev pb 13.709), *95.833* (prev pb 96.417)
best ao100 *13.943* (prev pb 15.300), *98.316* (prev pb 105.337)
best mo10 *11.582* (prev 13.128), *82.0* (prev pb 90.1)





Spoiler: Times



*Ao5*
_Mo10_
Ao12
Ao50

13.263, 15.433, (24.301), 16.193, 14.142, 13.230, 10.682, 13.604, 12.486, 12.249,
20.171, 20.553, 16.940, 13.028, 13.523, 13.672, 13.635, 16.887, 18.775, 17.523,
17.068, 11.696, 16.588, 14.289, 16.080, 15.692, 10.252, 16.299, 15.020, 13.111,
13.435, 11.447, 12.669, 17.311, 13.785, 13.246, 12.163, 19.673, 12.677, 14.540,
11.396, 14.929, 14.671, 15.720, 16.137, 16.211, 14.812, 9.967, 18.462, 13.992,
18.473, 16.955, 12.166, 13.133, 16.262, 10.522, 16.590, 12.605, 17.776, 13.987,
8.364, 11.873, 13.412, 14.586, 12.265, 15.923, 16.106, 15.521, 21.640, 15.621,
11.780, 14.256, 16.241, 11.909, 18.336, 11.398, 17.841, 14.498, 18.880, 17.900,
22.810, 11.399, 22.740, 23.657, 12.642, 15.411, 18.235, 11.107, 12.375, 14.605,
15.621, 15.770, 13.825, 12.948, 14.698, 15.885, 14.633, 11.593, 12.162, 17.459,
12.641, 17.923, 19.914, 14.575, 10.526, 10.956, 15.600, 16.313, 13.329, 13.879,
14.763, 15.575, 16.296, 16.457, 11.755, 11.532, 14.111, 14.568, 12.995, 15.261,
16.763, 14.736, 15.434, 11.062, 16.619, 18.976, 14.257, 17.717, 14.293, 18.528,
14.134, 14.236, 12.947, 16.986, 13.341, 10.631, 14.215, 13.239, 15.839, 16.937,
13.518, 14.955, 14.120, 13.050, 14.599, 15.893, 14.900, 12.632, 20.566, 14.603,
18.558, 12.241, 11.127, 11.828, 12.582, 19.447, 13.795, 13.268, 11.780, 19.458,
11.868, 10.188, 17.775, 11.208, 15.115, 15.799, 15.977, 17.667, _8.640, 11.048,
15.027, 11.769, 12.225, *10.236, 11.049, 12.300, 14.022, 9.503*_, 11.985, 13.600,
14.116, 12.608, 11.359, 14.307, 12.781, 13.883, 12.869, 17.301, 15.646, 11.341,
12.702, 10.927, 13.978, 11.401, 13.624, 18.624, 16.794, 15.351, 9.697, 15.731,
12.779, 21.132, 13.184, 12.878, 11.313, 18.268, 13.664, 16.024, 13.309, (7.362),
14.186, 12.862, 15.229, 15.825, 11.013, 19.580, 12.952, 15.331, 12.353, 16.164,
16.748, 11.690, 12.625, 14.378, 11.283, 17.589, 19.509, 20.121, 15.631, 11.869,
12.748, 16.890, 19.386, 12.571, 12.469, 12.549, 15.471, 13.009, 12.572, 17.192,
19.369, 11.993, 14.169, 10.945, 13.041, 16.214, 12.230, 12.332, 12.147, 17.892





Spoiler: Moves



104, 110, (164), 106, 89, 84, 76, 98, 90, 79,
138, 145, 112, 85, 89, 97, 92, 110, 136, 118,
113, 85, 113, 103, 112, 103, 73, 105, 99, 102,
104, 78, 96, 123, 98, 96, 75, 148, 92, 118,
82, 109, 113, 120, 119, 109, 104, 70, 132, 99,
122, 106, 88, 103, 124, 78, 123, 94, 130, 98,
(55), 87, 92, 111, 78, 111, 115, 110, 135, 112,
83, 102, 117, 87, 107, 77, 116, 95, 129, 121,
145, 81, 150, 148, 89, 106, 122, 70, 76, 96,
95, 103, 98, 92, 106, 113, 105, 83, 83, 121,
85, 124, 132, 100, 67, 75, 102, 112, 97, 107,
94, 113, 116, 105, 78, 86, 95, 108, 94, 108,
124, 99, 110, 82, 100, 142, 99, 117, 100, 122,
85, 91, 84, 117, 93, 77, 102, 97, 111, 125,
90, 109, 100, 95, 102, 105, 112, 79, 129, 96,
129, 84, 79, 82, 93, 137, 93, 90, 76, 134,
82, 71, 118, 81, 110, 114, 106, 120, 61, 81,
109, 70, 90, 71, 80, 95, 93, 70, 93, 87,
105, 96, 90, 111, 97, 108, 99, 129, 118, 87,
89, 76, 98, 76, 100, 123, 127, 115, 74, 120,
98, 154, 88, 92, 90, 124, 92, 114, 106, 61,
100, 99, 111, 122, 79, 132, 94, 113, 100, 113,
117, 88, 97, 108, 92, 145, 152, 146, 124, 91,
105, 114, 143, 100, 96, 91, 111, 99, 88, 124,
139, 92, 109, 84, 95, 122, 91, 97, 94, 135





The question I think about: how to show the ranges of the best ao5/ao12/ao50/ao100/mo10 in text format? It's possible to use *bold*, _italic_, underline and color for 4 various averages, but I can't think of a way to show 5 or more averages.

One way is to generate some html/js code with the possibility to show the best average by clicking some button (by clicking the button "Ao5", the best ao5 will be selected with, say, bold font, etc.)
I'm still thinking if there is a way to show all averages without additional controls ("all-in-one").

The idea is to output instead of plain-text some BB or HTML code that can be copy/pasted directly to the forum or website.

- stannic


----------



## stannic (Nov 5, 2012)

*v7.0: storing PBs*

Major update: *version 7.0* (beta)

*Online version:* link

*Offline version:* View attachment fifteen07.zip

- In addition to the automatic "rainbow" color scheme based on qqwref's code, the hand-picked palette is added. For any Multi scheme, there is now a drop-down listbox with two items: Automatic and Hand-Picked.
- Three gradient color schemes added (Grad XXX).
- Added the possibility to customize 4 colors used in all schemes except Multi XXX and Grad XXX. Select "Custom" in the list with color schemes.
- Changed the way to hide unwanted information (_.display_ instead of _.visibility_), the hidden controls will not occupy space on the screen anymore.
- Displaying the current configuration in plain-text format in the Solution/Configuration window just after scrambling (you can, for example, copy/paste it directly to _kumi na tano_  )
- The PBs are stored now in localStorage (*beta*).

*Warning*: The specification of the Web Storage is not stable so I cannot guarantee correct saving of the PBs in the future.

*Note*: If you're using downloaded offline version (html page), then starting from v7.0 (this version) please put all the subsequent versions into the same directory, so new version will take old PBs from the storage.

For now, PBs for relays are *not* stored (only for standard mode).
Please post any feedback.

*Edit*: There may be issues when using relay mode (possible corruption of stored PBs from standard mode), I'm working on this just now. Sorry for being blind.
*Edit 2*: Fixed now.

- stannic


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 5, 2012)

sweet. I'm gonna try the 20x20 next time I've got like 3 free hours


----------



## uvafan (Nov 5, 2012)

13.472 4x4 avg12 . Finally EDIT: almost... surpassed my 3x3x3 cube pb:

9.478, 12.771, 13.063, 16.779, 15.207, 9.944, 22.469, 11.852, 17.048, 12.624, (8.305), 15.958

69, 95, 99, 110, 99, 75, 139, 78, 117, 90, (63), 114


----------



## stannic (Nov 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Quick warning (Related to 7.0, Fixed in 7.1)



*Quick warning:*

- please don't use for now *Scramble Type* other than *Random* (it's by default)
- please don't use *Live XXX* color schemes for now

_(Scramble Type = Random and any color scheme except Live XXX should work correctly in the current version)_

Using any of them may drastically improve your normal PBs  and it may be required clearing PBs in that case. I'm working on separating the PBs obtained with these special modes from the "official" ones. Also, I'll add buttons to delete the PBs for the selected puzzle from the storage / clear all PBs.

Sorry for any inconvenience.





Spoiler: Viewing localStorage



For anyone interested, you can look at the data in local storage using the following code:


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <head>
    <title>Test Page</title>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      function load() {
        var a = new Array();
        for (var i = 0; i < localStorage.length; i++) {
          var k = localStorage.key(i);
          var s = "'" + k + "' = '" + localStorage[k] + "'";
          a.push(s);
        }
        a.sort();
        document.getElementById("output").value = a.join('\n');
      }
    </script>
  </head>
  <body onload="load()">
    <textarea id="output" readonly="readonly" style="width:800px;height:600px;"></div>
  </body>
</html>
```

Save the code as html page and place in the directory where you have offline timer. For online version, use this link.


*v7.1 is available* (online version), the warning is cancelled.



Spoiler: v7.1



Now there is a counter variable for the number of consecutive "official" solves, ending at the last solve. When you're using, say, Live Rows color scheme, this counter is equal to 0. After you've finished official solve, the counter increments by 1. If you even did single unofficial solve, the "official" counter resets to 0.

PBs are stored in the database if they are official. Best Ao5 is official if and only if all 5 solves are official, etc.

In official solve:
- it is not allowed to skip the solve (pressing Escape key resets the "official" counter to 0)
- it is not allowed to use Live XXX color schemes (using Live scheme resets the "official" counter to 0)
- it is allowed to use another scramble types (e.g., Flip 180), and the solve will be official, but the best results will be stored separately for each possible scramble type

In the stats table, new official PBs are initially displayed with cyan color; new PBs that are not official are displayed with blood-red color and not remembered at all (so if your official 4x4 Ao5 PB is 11.500, then you can get unofficial 4x4 Ao5, say, 11.300 and just after this 11.400 will be also displayed as unofficial PB, because 11.300 wasn't remembered).

Old PBs are displayed with black text.


- Bulat


----------



## Owen (Nov 5, 2012)

Any chance of getting a static URL so everyone doesn't have to change their bookmark every time there's an update?


----------



## stannic (Nov 5, 2012)

Owen said:


> Any chance of getting a static URL so everyone doesn't have to change their bookmark every time there's an update?



For some reason, did not thought about it. Basically it's not hard: from now, I'll just edit the page, instead of creating new.

Thanks for comment 

- stannic


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 5, 2012)

but then you will lose the previous versions


----------



## stannic (Nov 5, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> but then you will lose the previous versions



Well, I could make new page to move previous version, and then replace it on the old page with new version.

Or/and I can zip all old versions together (because there are too many versions :|) I'm not sure if it is very useful to have *all* online versions. Maybe it's sufficient to provide single zip archive.

- stannic



Spoiler: Support for IE 8.0+



IE-compatible 7.1.ie.01 version (beta) is available.

One issue with Internet Explorer is that localStorage (apparently) does not work in offline version (so PBs will not be saved if you're using offline version in IE). In online version, it seems to work normally.

For those interested in changes:
- _.textContent_ replaced with _.innerHTML_
- _textarea.textContent_ replaced with _textarea.value_ (why)
- _addEventListener()_ does not work in IE 8.0, _attachEvent()_ (IE-specific) used instead
- used _e.returnValue = false_; instead of _e.preventDefault()_ (why)


*Edit:* The link is shortened to bitly.com/stannic15 from now.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 6, 2012)

Just done an Ao100:

```
No.	Times	Moves	TPS
100	21.281	131	6.156
99	19.469	105	5.393
98	26.297	148	5.628
97	22.421	135	6.021
96	15.063	106	7.037
95	21.171	129	6.093
94	13.406	88	6.564
93	19.000	139	7.316
92	16.031	109	6.799
91	14.258	92	6.453
90	26.523	161	6.070
89	16.619	91	5.476
88	23.078	143	6.196
87	18.703	113	6.042
86	26.196	162	6.184
85	16.883	100	5.923
84	19.827	129	6.506
83	30.817	183	5.938
82	20.059	121	6.032
81	26.016	156	5.996
80	19.884	136	6.840
79	21.010	133	6.330
78	24.068	146	6.066
77	20.560	123	5.982
76	17.843	108	6.053
75	20.256	131	6.467
74	22.676	133	5.865
73	19.395	125	6.445
72	21.847	136	6.225
71	19.003	117	6.157
70	20.974	114	5.435
69	22.016	148	6.722
68	15.677	105	6.698
67	19.821	110	5.550
66	19.452	111	5.706
65	19.768	115	5.817
64	18.930	112	5.917
63	17.476	95	5.436
62	17.531	107	6.103
61	27.156	167	6.150
60	23.594	167	7.078
59	18.734	126	6.726
58	20.422	120	5.876
57	23.609	148	6.269
56	19.579	121	6.180
55	20.531	122	5.942
54	27.344	176	6.437
53	20.570	136	6.612
52	15.148	100	6.602
51	20.914	125	5.977
50	23.203	127	5.473
49	19.610	126	6.425
48	20.532	123	5.991
47	19.406	124	6.390
46	16.610	89	5.358
45	22.617	144	6.367
44	19.922	110	5.522
43	21.938	138	6.290
42	30.032	164	5.461
41	21.515	131	6.089
40	20.516	116	5.654
39	19.250	117	6.078
38	31.461	190	6.039
37	22.141	145	6.549
36	22.157	144	6.499
35	16.164	108	6.682
34	20.047	137	6.834
33	23.148	153	6.610
32	16.188	101	6.239
31	24.062	149	6.192
30	27.844	175	6.285
29	15.046	101	6.713
28	21.266	141	6.630
27	19.547	130	6.651
26	22.149	124	5.598
25	23.586	146	6.190
24	17.164	116	6.758
23	24.015	150	6.246
22	25.492	151	5.923
21	22.265	142	6.378
20	15.485	112	7.233
19	14.297	87	6.085
18	20.485	127	6.200
17	23.594	138	5.849
16	16.063	104	6.475
15	30.429	171	5.620
14	22.766	141	6.193
13	14.328	91	6.351
12	23.938	142	5.932
11	16.734	107	6.394
10	28.360	149	5.254
9	14.461	100	6.915
8	23.321	136	5.832
7	23.781	129	5.424
6	24.407	150	6.146
5	22.688	132	5.818
4	26.421	161	6.094
3	20.744	131	6.315
2	23.156	149	6.435
1	16.938	115	6.789
```


```
Time	Moves
Curr	21.281	131
Best	13.406	87
Mean	21.002	129.380
Avg	20.973	129.194
 	 	 
Curr Ao5	21.057		124.000
Best Ao5	16.430 (91)	110.000 (62)
Curr Mo10	18.840		118.2
Best Mo10	18.385 (87)	113.4 (62)
Curr Ao12	19.161		118.5
Best Ao12	18.700 (85)	115.2 (62)
Curr Ao50	20.514		126.729
Best Ao50	20.514 (51)	126.729 (51)
Curr Ao100	20.973		129.194
Best Ao100	20.973 (1)	129.194 (1)
```
All PB's as far as I'm concerned (never recorded PB's before and I don't remember getting faster times than this).


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2012)

am still 2slow D:

13.38 15 puzzle single, second sub20. 72 moves lol.

also, does anypony apart from me use ijkf for controls? also @stannic, you can remove s and l from my control scheme, it was just a bad habit


----------



## stannic (Nov 7, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> am still 2slow D:
> 
> 13.38 15 puzzle single, second sub20. 72 moves lol.
> 
> also, does anypony apart from me use ijkf for controls? also @stannic, you can remove s and l from my control scheme, it was just a bad habit



Well, maybe it was just a bad habit, but it could be easily someone else's bad habit 

And I see no reason (or is it?) to remove (this) functionality unless it's a performance issue and/or someone feels uncomfortable due to its presence. I personally don't use ijkf(sl) (I stick with arrows ), but I tried some solves with it, and it seems to be quite nice scheme, especially if you're used to it.

I may even consider switching to it if I will not be able to stay with arrows. Some consequence of extensive testing the program is that I feel like arrow keys slide on the keyboard just as physical tiles. It makes me dizzy :\



Spoiler: Some code



Basically, the control schemes are encoded in the following code somewhere around lines 130-140 in the current version:


```
[I]/* control keys to move tiles */[/I]
[B]var[/B] ctrlScheme = [
	[I]/* arrows */[/I] [[37],[38],[39],[40]],
	[I]/* AWDS */[/I]   [[65],[87],[68],[83]],
	[I]/* HCNT */[/I]   [[72],[67],[78],[84]],
	[I]/* ijkfsl */[/I] [[74,76],[73],[70,83],[75]]
];
[B]var[/B] ctrlSchemeStrs = ['[I]Arrows[/I]', '[I]A/W/D/S[/I]', '[I]H/C/N/T[/I]', '[I]JL/I/FS/K[/I]'];
[B]var[/B] ctrlSchemeId = 0;
[B]var[/B] invertCtrls = 1;
```
 and in the following function somewhere around 300th line:


```
[I]/* determining if a move key is pressed */[/I]
[B]function[/B] keyToMove(key) {
	[B]for[/B] ([B]var[/B] m=0; m < 4; m++)
		[B]for[/B] ([B]var[/B] i=0; i < ctrlScheme[ctrlSchemeId][m].length; i++)
			[B]if[/B] (key==ctrlScheme[ctrlSchemeId][m][i])
				[B]return[/B] m;
	[B]return[/B] -1;
}
```
The code is universal in the sense that it's possible to add any new scheme with any number of keys for each of four directions by adding something like [[l[SUB]1[/SUB],l[SUB]2[/SUB],l[SUB]3[/SUB]],[u[SUB]1[/SUB],u[SUB]2[/SUB]],[r],[d[SUB]1[/SUB],d[SUB]2[/SUB],d[SUB]3[/SUB],d[SUB]4[/SUB]]] in the _ctrlScheme_ variable and adding the name of your scheme in _ctrlSchemeStrs_ variable.

I'm not absolutely sure if this code could be performance issue (again: or is it?), but it does not do any massive calculations, and the function is launched just once after each key press.


----------



## stannic (Nov 7, 2012)

5x5 sub 30 (mo10, ao12)!

best ao5 *27.692*
best mo10 29.694
best ao12 29.830
mean tps 6.877
times: 27.252, 34.331, 33.367, *26.544, 30.645, 25.888, 30.971, (25.443)*, 30.448, (38.172), 27.560, 31.291, 29.973
moves: 189, 234, 222, (178), 217, 182, 204, 186, 210, (266), 195, 209, 203


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

19.56 avg12 

edit: also best avgwhatever doesn't work for me on v7.1. using google chroëm.


----------



## stannic (Nov 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 19.56 avg12
> 
> edit: also best avgwhatever doesn't work for me on v7.1. using google chroëm.



It's strange  I've tested v7.1.ie.01 offline using Google Chrome on VM, and it seem to work correctly for me. It shows all AoX & Mo10 (current and best), updates best value when it improves and correctly stores it in localStorage.

What exactly doesn't work for you (don't shows at all, shows incorrect values, the PBs are not saved etc.)?
And is it offline version, online or both here and there?

Did you enabled local data (Chrome menu -> Settings -> Show advanced settings -> Content settings -> Cookies)?

Also, if you're using online version, then the list Chrome menu -> Settings -> Show advanced settings -> Content settings -> All cookies and site data should contain an item "pastehtml.com" displaying some cookies and local data.



Spoiler: Edit



4x4 Ao12 11.696, Mo10 11.310, *Ao5* 11.150, mean tps 8.081

times: *8.814, 12.891, 11.162, 12.986, 9.397*, 11.823, 13.181, 12.686, (8.080), 12.076, 12.312, 12.808, (15.350)
moves: (71), 105, 84, 108, 77, 91, 100, 102, 71, 95, 106, 109, (122)


```
No. 	Times 	Moves 	TPS
13	15.350	122	7.948
12	12.808	109	8.510
11	12.312	106	8.609
10	12.076	95	7.867
9	8.080	71	8.787
8	12.686	102	8.040
7	13.181	100	7.587
6	11.823	91	7.697
5	9.397	77	8.194
4	12.986	108	8.317
3	11.162	84	7.526
2	12.891	105	8.145
1	8.814	71	8.055
```

*Edit 2*: 4x4-2x2 relay ao12 *18.442*, *137.1* moves @ *7.434* tiles per second



Spoiler: Times



13.588, 5.817, 0.619 = 20.024
15.585, 6.600, 0.605 = 22.790
11.748, 5.562, 0.959 = 18.269
10.017, 3.407, 0.709 = 14.133
11.830, 5.332, 0.674 = 17.836
9.900, 6.760, 0.744 = 17.404
15.086, 4.042, 0.957 = 20.085
14.039, 4.452, 1.244 = 19.735
7.427, 6.732, 0.995 = 15.154
10.007, 3.161, 0.636 = 13.804
14.652, 5.423, 0.793 = 20.868
13.109, 6.809, 0.990 = 20.908





Spoiler: Moves



117, 46, 1 = 164
124, 46, 1 = 171
91, 40, 6 = 137
71, 27, 3 = 101
87, 39, 3 = 129
77, 49, 4 = 130
102, 31, 7 = 140
110, 32, 5 = 147
56, 51, 7 = 114
81, 21, 2 = 104
114, 38, 4 = 156
98, 45, 7 = 150


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

stannic said:


> It's strange  I've tested v7.1.ie.01 offline using Google Chrome on VM, and it seem to work correctly for me. It shows all AoX & Mo10 (current and best), updates best value when it improves and correctly stores it in localStorage.
> 
> What exactly doesn't work for you (don't shows at all, shows incorrect values, the PBs are not saved etc.)?
> And is it offline version, online or both here and there?
> ...



Best avgsomething just shows the same as Current avgsomething.


----------



## stannic (Nov 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Best avgsomething just shows the same as Current avgsomething.



1. Are you using Live Rows / Live Cols / Live Fringe color scheme? If yes, then the averages do not count as "official" and will not be remembered. In this case, "Official" counter in third line should not change (stay on 0).
2. If not (1), do you have the same problem in online and offline versions?
3. If not (1), could you make screenshot after some solves (after the problem is happened), so I can see all settings and stuff?

- Bulat


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2012)

stannic said:


> 1. Are you using Live Rows / Live Cols / Live Fringe color scheme? If yes, then the averages do not count as "official" and will not be remembered. In this case, "Official" counter in third line should not change (stay on 0).
> 2. If not (1), do you have the same problem in online and offline versions?
> 3. If not (1), could you make screenshot after some solves (after the problem is happened), so I can see all settings and stuff?
> 
> - Bulat



oh ok, I was using the live fringe colour scheme.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 9, 2012)

NL PB single: 12.275. 75 moves, 6.110 TPS.

Solution:

```
9 6 5 2 6 5 2 14 8 2 13 3 10 1 2 10 10 13 3 10 13 3 14 8 3 14 8 12 11 15 4 3 12 8 5 6 8 12 14 5 6 9 10 13 5 6 12 11 7 8 11 14 15 7 8 11 14 15 7 8 15 14 14 12 9 10 13 9 10 14 11 15 12 11 15
```

While listening to Gangnam Style. 

Also, I got a VERY lucky solve on the original sim when I was in school (school internet ). 8.563; 54 moves; 6.306 TPS. Last 2 rows completed in ONE move (12 piece needed to me moved up). I won't be beating that very soon (I won't count it as PB anyway).

Also, some suggestions:
- Save PB for Ao50 and Ao100
- Save the date/time of a PB, so you can track your progress
- Add a graph for the suggestion above


----------



## stannic (Nov 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Also, some suggestions:
> - Save PB for Ao50 and Ao100
> - Save the date/time of a PB, so you can track your progress
> - Add a graph for the suggestion above



Aren't Ao50 and Ao100 saved already? At least for me they are.

Are you saying than Ao50/Ao100 are not remembered for you?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 9, 2012)

stannic said:


> Aren't Ao50 and Ao100 saved already? At least for me they are.
> 
> Are you saying than Ao50/Ao100 are not remembered for you?



In the offline version, they aren't. Single, Ao5 and Ao12 are saved though. And I'm using the latest version (fifteen071ie)


----------



## stannic (Nov 9, 2012)

Please try to open the attached html page offline. Place it in the same directory where you have offline version of the timer.

View attachment viewstor.zip

It should display all your PBs in internal format, like below:


```
'ao12m' = '4-4-92.3;3-3-30.1'
'ao12t' = '4-4-11.4317;3-3-3.3894'
'ao5m' = '4-4-84.667;3-3-24.667;5-3-93.000'
'ao5t' = '4-4-10.2580;3-3-2.5987;5-3-13.2500'
```

Check out please if there are rows 'ao50m', 'ao50t', 'ao100m' or 'ao100t'. (If they are, then PBs are stored but for some reason are not displayed.)


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 9, 2012)

There's Ao50, but no Ao100. Probably because I have a session running now and the PB's both match. Should I see if the standard v7.1 works?


----------



## stannic (Nov 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> There's Ao50, but no Ao100. Probably because I have a session running now and the PB's both match. Should I see if the standard v7.1 works?



Yes please, it may help.

And is *Mo10* saved too or not?

I still couldn't understand the issue since it all works for me (just checked on 2x2), and the code does not differ for Ao50/Ao100 and other averages.

Also, I'm completely rewriting the code currently (so it will probably be fixed anyway). But it is still interesting what is the issue.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 9, 2012)

stannic said:


> Yes please, it may help.
> 
> And is *Mo10* saved too or not?
> 
> ...



Mo10 is saved. I'll try the other version tomorrow, because I'm in a 'long' session (100+ solves).

Also, sub-20 Ao100!


```
100	16.564	120	7.245
99	21.695	137	6.315
98	20.382	114	5.593
97	31.125	188	6.040
96	19.656	134	6.817
95	23.320	152	6.518
94	16.836	108	6.415
93	18.015	106	5.884
92	20.578	132	6.415
91	18.079	117	6.472
90	17.602	106	6.022
89	23.773	140	5.889
88	18.649	119	6.381
87	18.657	116	6.218
86	17.551	106	6.040
85	15.454	113	7.312
84	21.761	133	6.112
83	17.011	99	5.820
82	16.650	104	6.246
81	20.492	141	6.881
80	17.789	119	6.690
79	16.653	113	6.786
78	20.162	125	6.200
77	15.185	94	6.190
76	21.876	142	6.491
75	20.245	132	6.520
74	22.357	145	6.486
73	27.530	162	5.884
72	16.956	112	6.605
71	18.870	124	6.571
70	17.033	102	5.988
69	18.241	120	6.579
68	22.071	117	5.301
67	18.912	121	6.398
66	16.054	105	6.540
65	14.582	92	6.309
64	21.147	122	5.769
63	16.288	108	6.631
62	25.015	156	6.236
61	18.897	122	6.456
60	21.399	135	6.309
59	22.707	143	6.298
58	22.306	140	6.276
57	14.969	98	6.547
56	24.100	151	6.266
55	14.309	73	5.102
54	14.463	100	6.914
53	16.693	113	6.769
52	20.708	125	6.036
51	21.848	129	5.904
50	19.207	119	6.196
49	16.719	107	6.400
48	18.005	114	6.332
47	24.679	165	6.686
46	12.275	75	6.110
45	17.779	114	6.412
44	20.117	136	6.760
43	15.547	119	7.654
42	20.466	131	6.401
41	16.804	103	6.129
40	23.130	147	6.355
39	24.062	135	5.611
38	24.149	145	6.004
37	19.047	119	6.248
36	14.102	83	5.886
35	16.074	102	6.346
34	15.763	93	5.900
33	20.220	118	5.836
32	17.042	117	6.865
31	18.857	124	6.576
30	21.072	131	6.217
29	18.773	125	6.658
28	16.814	107	6.364
27	21.167	129	6.094
26	25.621	152	5.933
25	25.913	137	5.287
24	18.592	106	5.701
23	17.167	110	6.408
22	17.635	126	7.145
21	19.390	112	5.776
20	27.898	160	5.735
19	18.887	122	6.459
18	21.139	137	6.481
17	19.468	122	6.267
16	15.680	110	7.015
15	22.247	141	6.338
14	20.226	121	5.982
13	20.541	119	5.793
12	18.648	126	6.757
11	19.531	119	6.093
10	16.945	113	6.669
9	19.164	132	6.888
8	19.258	118	6.127
7	22.273	135	6.061
6	20.234	140	6.919
5	23.469	143	6.093
4	17.531	119	6.788
3	17.055	119	6.977
2	16.023	110	6.865
1	21.719	135	6.216
```


```
Best	12.275	73
Mean	19.473	122.670
Avg	19.428	122.510
```
Mean TPS: 6.299


----------



## stannic (Nov 10, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Also, I got a VERY lucky solve on the original sim when I was in school (school internet ). 8.563; 54 moves; 6.306 TPS. Last 2 rows completed in ONE move (12 piece needed to me moved up). I won't be beating that very soon (I won't count it as PB anyway).



Just got: 8.826, 8.969, 9.095, (14.763), (7.485) = 8.963 ao5 @ something like 7.5 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

13.58 average of 5, 15.96 average of 12, 11.08 single, 8.93 tps single.


----------



## stannic (Nov 11, 2012)

4x4 ao500 *11.957*, *100.120* moves, mo500 *11.962*, *100.174* moves @ *8.374* mtps

could be sub 100 moves if not 497th solve

best single *6.181*, *53* moves
best ao5 *9.092* (466), *79.000* (464)
best mo10 *9.892* (464), *86.8* (464)
best ao12 *10.006* (462), *87.4* (460)
best ao50 *11.145* (425), *95.250*
best ao100 *11.317* (381), *97.949* (182)



Spoiler: times



11.519, 11.043, 16.109, 12.866, 12.754, 14.966, 14.325, 13.396, 11.007, 9.560, 12.794, 10.246, 12.353, 9.980, 14.213, 8.545, 13.854, 14.769, 7.897, 10.401, 15.148, 10.480, 13.851, 9.702, 13.954, 11.777, 14.628, 12.524, 12.711, 10.770, 10.759, 11.531, 8.897, 13.963, 12.209, 11.687, 17.238, 15.320, 9.920, 9.805, 12.542, 12.894, 13.568, 11.776, 15.187, 10.526, 9.511, 10.701, 13.322, 12.800, 8.890, 10.736, (20.408), 10.321, 8.710, 18.290, 15.064, 10.863, 7.098, 14.227, 10.651, 10.353, 12.188, 12.995, 10.009, 12.872, 12.979, 12.799, 13.471, 11.072, 17.902, 13.657, 13.924, 11.250, 12.939, 14.356, 10.248, 14.646, 11.163, 12.240, 13.963, 15.738, 10.347, 8.585, 12.547, 12.846, 12.467, 14.423, 13.056, 11.344, 15.611, 11.200, 10.665, 15.437, 11.029, 12.499, 9.598, 10.276, 10.125, 12.097, 10.974, 9.571, 11.533, 14.886, 11.044, 10.386, 10.612, 9.904, 17.000, 8.752, 10.384, 14.214, 12.935, 11.924, 10.573, 13.610, 8.534, 14.066, 13.783, 12.848, 11.778, 12.574, 13.944, 8.574, 11.042, 12.884, 9.648, 10.488, 12.364, 10.641, 14.255, 12.112, 11.234, 15.141, 11.912, 12.334, 14.193, 9.134, 10.669, 15.193, 15.257, 13.693, 11.363, 15.302, 11.821, 13.566, 9.673, 13.272, 11.782, 10.327, 12.499, 10.941, 12.518, 13.267, 10.813, 11.390, 9.920, 14.148, 11.982, 8.524, 11.898, 9.426, 9.787, 9.138, 12.677, 15.580, 14.480, 8.049, 16.175, 9.565, 14.101, 14.982, 9.914, 11.547, 15.163, 13.485, 15.332, 11.383, 9.859, 11.725, 14.359, 13.201, 11.305, 12.947, 8.699, 11.155, 10.117, 14.056, 10.587, 11.912, 8.856, 9.020, 10.021, 9.666, 11.498, 11.247, 9.206, 11.464, 6.852, 11.981, 9.321, 13.140, 16.547, 12.820, 9.223, 11.111, 10.235, 10.803, 10.205, 9.876, 8.992, 14.084, 13.577, 11.918, 14.090, 11.154, 12.766, 9.256, 11.608, 16.529, 8.827, 9.067, 10.960, 9.924, 17.614, 10.708, 10.732, 12.164, 8.874, 11.774, 13.968, 13.658, 19.893, 8.431, 8.338, 10.881, 10.420, 11.947, 14.676, 14.286, 10.294, 11.649, 14.226, 14.675, 12.790, 14.073, 12.419, 14.007, 15.213, 13.983, 13.168, 12.132, 12.394, 10.465, 16.961, 14.295, 11.005, 10.409, 12.240, 10.594, 11.259, 15.016, 7.144, 9.706, 15.100, 13.894, 11.263, 12.264, 13.320, 13.778, 9.641, 8.557, 11.414, 12.680, 12.317, 11.089, 10.985, 9.946, 12.607, 11.637, 10.687, 12.530, 13.568, 12.858, 10.684, 10.238, 12.802, 12.006, 12.728, 13.053, 13.854, 11.385, 11.321, 9.265, 10.190, 10.641, 10.796, 11.745, 11.301, 10.558, 17.026, 13.857, 10.445, 16.757, 12.816, 12.072, 16.971, 13.361, 13.734, 13.237, 8.546, 8.134, 11.020, 11.956, 14.151, 9.767, 11.807, 14.469, 13.128, 14.276, 13.255, 11.036, 13.102, 13.315, 10.943, 13.138, 11.826, 11.475, 15.896, 14.058, 9.776, 11.445, 11.715, 12.252, 10.662, 11.170, 10.010, 10.181, 13.231, 13.556, 15.986, 15.010, 13.439, 12.363, 10.529, 16.350, 15.147, 14.341, 11.157, 9.453, 9.322, 11.515, 10.786, 11.570, 12.922, 11.324, 13.199, 11.990, 10.048, 10.964, 12.786, 10.606, 14.861, 11.999, 10.708, 15.735, 14.856, 9.822, 11.708, 10.201, 9.314, 14.268, 12.398, 11.618, 15.390, 14.566, 14.836, 11.448, 11.976, 11.044, 10.959, 8.368, 13.294, 11.813, 8.784, 8.994, 14.517, 10.298, 6.869, 13.266, 13.972, 10.265, 10.613, 10.268, 13.613, 10.086, 11.036, 10.747, 13.990, 9.209, 7.318, 15.829, 9.845, 12.547, 10.722, 11.471, 9.439, 12.259, 16.239, 10.155, 11.362, 13.929, 10.707, 10.241, 9.983, 10.585, 8.419, 12.724, 12.917, 10.647, 13.126, 14.085, 13.166, 12.718, 9.370, 13.498, 13.681, 12.419, 10.200, 10.842, 11.134, 9.037, 8.418, 14.568, 11.063, 15.331, 10.142, 10.767, 8.890, 10.693, 9.136, 11.267, 11.147, 10.882, 12.113, 11.217, 8.610, 11.503, 11.286, 12.218, (6.181), 12.901, 12.402, 15.820, 12.424, 15.757, 13.661, 11.924, 10.938, 10.262, 11.133, 9.009, 13.865, 10.026, 10.656, 9.361, 7.871, 8.330, 11.839, 9.586, 9.931, 10.800, 10.519, 12.323, 10.705, 14.520, 14.530, 13.428, 11.757, 8.240, 13.625, 13.597, 10.872, 12.559, 13.145, 10.018, 11.796, 10.308, 8.057, 9.013, 10.313, 13.978, 9.263, 9.196, 13.570, 13.141, 20.185, 10.642, 12.612, 14.876





Spoiler: moves



79, 83, 118, 99, 92, 115, 121, 108, 85, 72, 99, 82, 96, 79, 109, 69, 103, 120, 61, 87, 112, 90, 107, 80, 113, 101, 116, 111, 110, 96, 86, 94, 70, 113, 105, 99, 143, 121, 84, 80, 96, 102, 112, 95, 122, 88, 76, 93, 108, 111, 80, 84, 167, 94, 77, 147, 124, 94, 57, 117, 86, 78, 93, 106, 80, 116, 112, 105, 106, 95, 125, 105, 101, 89, 108, 113, 84, 107, 92, 109, 105, 130, 88, 75, 115, 112, 107, 124, 115, 91, 133, 92, 92, 116, 90, 103, 74, 91, 84, 103, 93, 82, 97, 123, 96, 85, 83, 85, 149, 79, 85, 122, 114, 103, 78, 116, 63, 116, 113, 110, 98, 106, 115, 74, 91, 111, 84, 100, 105, 94, 121, 100, 93, 125, 103, 100, 115, 78, 92, 122, 120, 112, 96, 120, 97, 114, 87, 102, 99, 96, 103, 99, 98, 111, 97, 101, 91, 115, 98, 71, 97, 75, 82, 88, 117, 122, 129, 72, 137, 74, 119, 122, 90, 104, 110, 103, 117, 97, 92, 105, 121, 107, 99, 114, 72, 96, 87, 107, 91, 97, 84, 76, 88, 90, 110, 100, 84, 98, 59, 118, 83, 102, 134, 108, 78, 107, 89, 96, 88, 82, 83, 123, 116, 108, 107, 89, 101, 73, 98, 134, 73, 79, 95, 95, 143, 90, 88, 103, 74, 98, 119, 105, 141, 65, 71, 91, 87, 101, 118, 120, 93, 98, 121, 114, 110, 117, 103, 106, 121, 103, 94, 98, 103, 87, 126, 112, 95, 81, 99, 80, 98, 117, 57, 71, 119, 113, 94, 94, 103, 116, 83, 71, 94, 107, 98, 95, 96, 80, 107, 95, 98, 107, 121, 109, 94, 88, 107, 102, 107, 103, 110, 97, 102, 79, 77, 96, 101, 112, 99, 87, 137, 110, 84, 131, 98, 107, 144, 108, 116, 122, 74, 73, 96, 104, 109, 83, 106, 124, 109, 126, 106, 96, 105, 104, 101, 108, 101, 95, 118, 115, 94, 99, 109, 101, 87, 100, 93, 78, 108, 121, 130, 120, 118, 95, 87, 110, 113, 121, 92, 81, 77, 97, 86, 95, 102, 94, 105, 106, 87, 88, 106, 92, 125, 101, 89, 133, 117, 90, 95, 85, 83, 114, 101, 95, 108, 111, 119, 102, 92, 95, 92, 75, 112, 105, 78, 82, 125, 81, 62, 116, 121, 89, 94, 84, 117, 93, 101, 96, 120, 81, 72, 135, 87, 108, 98, 103, 81, 97, 99, 91, 104, 117, 88, 92, 86, 87, 76, 108, 112, 98, 110, 118, 110, 102, 86, 111, 118, 107, 91, 100, 95, 81, 74, 124, 101, 131, 86, 96, 75, 104, 80, 112, 103, 99, 111, 106, 81, 109, 101, 117, (53), 104, 105, 129, 107, 122, 125, 108, 100, 92, 94, 75, 119, 84, 98, 82, 65, 71, 105, 86, 87, 101, 89, 108, 96, 115, 125, 82, 111, 72, 129, 119, 85, 114, 110, 86, 108, 94, 69, 82, 92, 118, 77, 83, 120, 112, (174), 94, 111, 123


5x5 sub-28: mo10 26.853, ao5 25.274, ao12 27.320, ao50 27.977, single 21.159
6x6 sub-51: mo10 49.296, ao5 47.630, ao12 50.086, single 40.297


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 11, 2012)

It's saving Ao50 now, but not Ao100. Here is a picture that shows what it looks like: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4kZ4FB24GmnWHowUExiMFdwa28 I'm assuming the different colours for the PB's mean something.


----------



## stannic (Nov 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It's saving Ao50 now, but not Ao100. Here is a picture that shows what it looks like: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4kZ4FB24GmnWHowUExiMFdwa28 I'm assuming the different colours for the PB's mean something.



Ok, I see. Please read this post. Edit: sorry, link fixed.

Most likely the problem is that you're using from time to time Live XXX color scheme and/or pressing Escape to cancel some solve. Each time you're do so, the "Official" counter resets to the 0 (on your picture, it's 12, although you've done 224 solves). To get "official" PB (and so it will be saved), you need to do only official solves (in other words, do not use Live color schemes and do not press Escape to cancel solve even if it veeery failed).

On your picture, Ao50 and Ao100 PBs are *blood-red*, which means they are not official. They will not be saved, you need to do 50 or 100 consecutive official solves to get Ao50/A0100 saved.

Also, your Best Mo10 is *cyan* which means that it was reached just now. Sorry if this was not clear.

Please try to do >= 100 official solves and see if your Ao100 PB will be saved.

- stannic


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 11, 2012)

Ohh... I knew about the cyan, just not the red. The main reason I stop in between a solve is because I royally mess up (mainly when I'm not concentrating) or wheh I have to stop to do something else. Could you have a button to turn the official counter off, or a button to delete particular solves (like PPT) without resetting the official counter?

EDIT: 17.295 official Ao100.


----------



## stannic (Nov 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Could you have a button to turn the official counter off, or a button to delete particular solves (like PPT) without resetting the official counter?



I assume that you mean the button to exclude some messed up solve from the stats. If so, then I could do so. However, the main reason why I've implemented "official" feature was to prevent intentional or unintentional lowering PBs by cancelling some bad solves in progress, when it's clear that it has failed. The idea is to have saved only "real" PBs without any "removed" solves.

Do you think such button is really needed?

*To all*: Do you think this "only official" feature need to be removed / changed / something else?



Spoiler: Edit



7x7-2x2 relay
1:28.881, 57.303, 26.237, 16.060, 4.934, 0.917 = *3:14.332*
661, 432, 209, 110, 33, 6 = *1451*
mtps *7.467*

Nice coincidence, previous PB movecount for 7x7-2x2 relay was also *1451* = 708, 429, 164, 98, 41, 11. Previous time was 3:52.271, though.





Spoiler: Edit 2



3x2 puzzle ao1000 *1.437* sec / *14.717* moves @ *10.230* mtps
best ao5 *0.295*/*4.667*, mo10 *0.897*/*9.6*, ao12 *0.913*/*9.9*, ao50 *1.159*/*12.500*, ao100 *1.280*/*13.449*





Spoiler: Edit 3



3x2 ao1000 *1.376* / *14.681* @ *10.659*
ao5, mo10, ao12, ao50, ao100 (time/moves): *0.281* / *4.667*, *0.771* / *9.2*, *0.877* / *9.9*, *1.073* / *12.438*, *1.170* / *13.337*


*Another question*: What kind of plain-text format is better to output stats (two possibilities are above, in Edit 2 and Edit 3)? I'm thinking of changing the way to output stats because there are too many averages (and I'm planning to add more ). On the another side, the information need to be displayed in the most simple way (simple to read / copy / process / etc.)

What do you think?

*Edit 4*: Just in case I disappear for awhile, sorry guys, I have some more important things to do.

I'll be back  Please keep posting any bugs/suggestions.

In addition to questions above, bumping old question:



stannic said:


> The question I think about: how to show the ranges of the best ao5/ao12/ao50/ao100/mo10 in text format? It's possible to use *bold*, _italic_, underline and color for 4 various averages, but I can't think of a way to show 5 or more averages.
> 
> One way is to generate some html/js code with the possibility to show the best average by clicking some button (by clicking the button "Ao5", the best ao5 will be selected with, say, bold font, etc.)
> I'm still thinking if there is a way to show all averages without additional controls ("all-in-one").
> ...



- stannic


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Could you make it so it saves tps pbs as well as time and movecount?

edit: also I dunrike the official solve thingy because iwannause livefringe


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2012)

With the offline version, is there any way to make it save the control scheme n stuff? it saves pbs but nothing else.


----------



## stannic (Nov 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> With the offline version, is there any way to make it save the control scheme n stuff? it saves pbs but nothing else.



The bug is replicated. It is because Chrome intentionally disables cookies on things like *file://* (local webpages). In other browsers, it seems to work normally. I'll use _localStorage_ in future versions to save settings, just as it is used for PBs. Thanks for reporting this.



ben1996123 said:


> Could you make it so it saves tps pbs as well as time and movecount?
> 
> edit: also I dunrike the official solve thingy because iwannause livefringe



I think yes for tps pbs. As for official solve thing, I will probably remove it if nobody cares. I just thought Live schemes are very helpful in solving large puzzles.

I may save separate PBs with and without using Live color schemes if anyone cares (just as with Scramble Type). It will take some additional space but still is acceptable.

Also, I may add select box / checkbox to turn on/off saving PBs as replacement for the "Official" feature.

The new version will be uploaded as soon as I find the time to finish it. Sorry for delay.

- stannic


----------



## soup (Mar 11, 2013)

It looks like all online versions are down, since the main site for them is also down.


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2013)

PasteHTML seems to have very poor uptime. This happens every week or so.


----------



## stannic (Mar 12, 2013)

soup said:


> It looks like all online versions are down, since the main site for them is also down.





Owen said:


> PasteHTML seems to have very poor uptime. This happens every week or so.



Sorry for that. I'll look for good alternatives to PasteHTML, then I'll update (edit) this comment.

*Update:* I've moved pages from PasteHTML to my website, links in the OP are updated. Please check if there are any problems with online timer.

latest online version, index, home


----------



## qqwref (Mar 13, 2013)

I noticed that the Multi colors aren't being cached... what I mean is, every time it wants to know what color a tile is, there is a separate call to my getColors function. Instead of doing that it would be faster to store the colors in an array (e.g. multiColors) when we change the puzzle coloring or size, and then instead of calling getColors(n,i) calling multiColors_.


Edit from 20 hours later: 20x20 sliding puzzle in 49:13.555 (18507 moves). I ended up modifying the program to not show the timer and movecount as it was going, because with the window size and piece size I wanted it kept wiggling the puzzle around. Maybe having those off could be an option?_


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2013)

Bump. Please get rid of, or rename, the "Official" concept in your sim ASAP. In the cubing community, the word does not mean what it think it means, so using it wrong will only lead to confusion and annoyance. I would suggest just adding a DNF when someone escapes out of the solve, and then allowing averages to have at most one DNF (which would count as the worst solve).


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 17, 2014)

The site seems to be having some issues right now: 

Did I miss something? I haven't been on it for awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 17, 2014)

googlebleh said:


> The site seems to be having some issues right now: View attachment 3605
> 
> Did I miss something? I haven't been on it for awhile.




Don't really know. But you should probably use this simulator


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2014)

There is a different one (with slight change from stannic's version) online at http://mzrg.com/js/fifteen.html. Feel free to use it as a substitute.


----------

